# [pfrpg]



## fireinthedust (Apr 5, 2010)

So... I had the misfortune to find the PFRPG Right here, and a copy of the Bestiary, which means it has taken up more than a little of my thinking away from other topics.  That and my prior enjoyment of the setting, Golarion, used in the APs and adventure books... well, yeah.

I like it because it feels like I'm in a folk tale.  If that's what interests you, I'd like to try running a game for you.

 You, like so many creatures in this world, are fairly low-powered.  Well, you're strong and brave and all that, and perhaps wise in the ways of the world, or magic, or both; enough that you've won the odd scuffle or three; but so many things out there are just as strong as you are that it's so often a toss up.  Tooth and nail every day.  Not to say that a group of determined souls couldn't take on an Efreet with enough spears, (were they not creatures out of fireside stories), but for the most part you and the odd pack of wolves circling your camp are roughly even.  

It's a cold night, in fact, and the steam from your campfire is thick as smoke in this air.  The grass on either side of the road is frozen, and as the wolves circle among the trees you can hear it crunch beneath their paws.

The scholar you were travelling with stumbled off the log he'd been sitting on at the first howl, but gathered his wits quickly, and now waves a torch back and forth to ward off the wolves.  Blasted beasts!  What do they want with us?  Isn't there game in these woods enough for them?  He held the brand without shaking hands, though beneath his thick layers of robes he may have shuddered.  He looked up to you.  Well?  What do you normally do when this happens?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm interested in everything connected to Pf RPG 
Any more info / background?

Have to go now, but will be back on Wednesday.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2010)

I would normaly be very interested, but I am pretty much at my limit. The best of luck to your game.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 5, 2010)

After some thought I decided I will not be participating at this time. My apologies. Enjoy and good luck to you.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2010)

Can I also express my interest. I really like pathfinder.

Like the others, I would appreciate more information on what you are planning.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 5, 2010)

Keep in mind I will be working out of the Pathfinder Campaign Setting book, the one that came out before the Beta playtest, and way before the PFRPG came out.  That said, I'm not entirely sure where it'll be, though certainly in a "humanocentric" area.  

[sblock= DM rant starting with Characters] Well, I'm realistic and know that PBP is typically tunnel-vision for character level: if the game takes off and lasts years, you're still likely to cover only a one-or-two level span.  Heck, the idea that 10 encounters is a level, getting through even one encounter takes several months, it's a great medium to run M&M games where your concept is static and going up in level actually makes it less likely you'll be playing the character you want (ie: you get more points and wolverine has to spend them, so he buys a pair of rocket boots; and is ontologically no longer Wolverine).  

  That said, I want to try out the PFRPG, AND I want to be able to do as much with the characters as possible, and have the freedom to tell some interesting stories.  

I don't have any experience with higher level games, and the highest level game I've DM'd exploded in flames because I wasn't ready for 3e like I thought I was.  That's why I switched to 4e for my RL game, as it's easier to plug in other characters than 3e was (and I admit now I'm lazy like the rest of you).  That and I knew great ways to powergame in 3.5, and by level 7 I'd made a nigh-unstoppable Dwarven Fighter simply with Power Attack and weapon focus and some magical items (without NPCs having magic items, which meant the party would just have more gear when they beat every Orc... basically lots of issues)


Like I said, I want to give PFRPG a fair try, see if it did fix 3e.  I'm finding 4e is good, but I want to try a less hard-and-fast system like SAGA or PFRPG, where some of the descriptions of powers are more open to interpretation.   
I've been gaming for almost two decades, starting with AD&D Ravenloft basic set and the Van Richten's guides.  I knows mah crunch, I likes mah stories.  When I design games, I tend to want to challenge the players as much as the characters, and I try to do this with atmosphere.

That and I like Mythology.  If you do also, that's a great start.[/sblock]


Character Creation:  level 6, please.  PFRPG core book, and the playtest classes of Oracle, Cavalier, Summoner and Witch are okay.  No eeeeevil characters, thanks (so skip the baby-eating options), but an interesting dynamic is good.

  Races should generally be human nationalities, but I encourage one or two non-human characters, but that's all.  Human is the setting, with other stuff as add-ons to it.

  PFSRD only, really, excepting the human races and setting information.  I don't think anyone can manage a PrC, yet, though if you're gunning for it I want to know now (so I can know if we're going to level up or what you're hoping to be exactly).

  No Emo characters, if you could, or destructive/pointless characters.  And please give me character, as best you can, both in terms of living characters and in terms of entertaining to watch.

Also: how are you lot with folk tales?  folk music?  historical drama?  


Stats:  Hmmm... Invisible Castle only roll 4d6, drop the lowest; AND if you want to use the same numbers as another player, you can (example: everyone rolls 1s, except marty, who rolls three 18s; everyone can take his rolls).   NO RE-ROLLS and I WILL BE CHECKING!!!
   I'm more interested in good RP than stats, and it bugs me when people just keep rolling and rolling until they get "magic".  If everyone hates their stats (and honestly), we as a group will trash the last batch and start from scratch ACROSS THE BOARD.  

Equipment:  Let's start with basic stuff.  I'll distribute magic later, and if you kids can find it, and survive to claim it, that's great.  Keep it simple.  Standard gold for 6th level, roll for it.



Where:  I don't know yet.  It's going to be mainland, somewhere cold at night but not snowy, and likely not too far from the western side of the continent.  There's wolves, and the folk have white skin, but it's not the land of the Linnorm Kings either.  
      However, I'm hoping you lot get into the Realms and human nations.  Create a character, then pick a nation and decide how that nation would have formed them for several levels.  I don't care where you come from, but there's a story behind how you got to where you are; likely banal, but there you have it.

[sblock=THE MISSION]You're escorting a Scholar from one city to another.  He's a bit funny, but he pays well and doesn't fuss too much.  He's been a bit jumpy, and he says it's due to a card reading he got before he hired you.  Now your party is surrounded by wolves.[/sblock]


[sblock=monsters]I'm taking the bestiary as a given.  Monsters more powerful I'll be adding character levels to, for the most part.  So if you run into a band of Gnolls, and their leader is bigger than most of them, I've added Barbarian levels to it.  The king of the Efreet (Sultan, sure) is a high level Efreet warrior/wizard/sorcerer/somethingorother.  The idea that a Lich is a master of the arcane is a given; therefore 12th level is considered pretty high. 

In your experience, you mostly get wolves and bandits and thieves.  There are more magical creatures for sure, but it tends to be in the shadows or far from civilization.  For example, a Wizard's tower in a city is more than likely to have extraplanar creatures there, a king is likely to have a garden with creatures in it.  A tavern won't, but there are were-rats in the sewers.  People are superstitious for sure, and don't expect magic, but know it exists.  
    You can find it if you look, but it's not exactly in your face.

 [/sblock]

[sblock=inspirational reading/watching list]Jim Henson's Storyteller series'.  Clash of the Titans 1981 (but upgrade to the 2010's special effects; heh).  HBO's Rome.  The first Mummy film, not the others.  PotC: The Curse of the Black Pearl.

Kurt Busiek & Cary Nord's Conan series (Dark Horse Comics).  Mike Mignola's Fafhrd & the Grey Mouser book.  Bulfinch's Mythology.  Greek, Norse myth.  European Folklore.

And while you're at it, the Pathfinder CS.  [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 5, 2010)

*Possible dragon disciple*

How about a dragon disciple with the following stats?
Stat Roll


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2010)

Interested, but would like to know your preferred posting frequency.  Pbp is slow enough and I'm not interested if the rate is once a week.  I'll start considering ideas, though, as I love folklore and mythology.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2010)

I've noticed that I tend to play sneaky characters, so for a change I though I would try some sort of (fighter or barbarian) tank.

Well here are the stats STR 13, DEX 12, CON 13, INT 8, WIS 9, CHA 9.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 5, 2010)

I would definitely be interested in playing in this game. I've run the Rise of the Runelords AP for my group and loved the setting. We switched to the pfrpg rules when they came out and have been running ever since. I've got a few character ideas churning around inside my head, but as soon as I settle on one I'll post it here for your consideration.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 5, 2010)

Posting Frequency: I check this site and others obsessively. I have this game, and one that I'm in on L4W, which is slowed due to RL tech issues. I will likely post every day.

Keep in mind two factors: 

First, I post at the rate of the players, so if the next person in a combat is late, or one of the group goes off when we're deciding whether to go to the metaphorical castle or the analogous forest, I'll wait a few days for them and then just post. However, I'll keep posting conversationally in OOC; I love that S#!+. 

Second, I post at the rate of stuff I have prepared. I've decided not to wing it this time around, so I'm actually going to prepare as many locations as I can. This means that right now I'm scrambling to come up with strange and enticing NPCs and cunning traps & puzzles. I've had games fall apart because I was too lazy, but the Turtledome! GM I'm with is really providing a good example of a dilligent DM (ie: DM = dilligent mastermind).
However, this means that if we go through everything I've got and I'm in the middle of crunch time at work and with exams, I may slow. I'll let you know, though, and I don't see it being much of an issue (as I use this site and such games to procrastinate; ditto coming up with adventure ideas).

stats: if they're too low, I may give you lot a standard array. But we'll see.  I just want DM-screwup room, know what I mean?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 5, 2010)

I was badly torn between a rogue, a bard, and a cleric to offer up for this game. I've had good concepts for all of them rolling around inside my head, but in the end the cleric won out because I had a good background fleshed out for it. Here are the stats I came up with.
STR 10, DEX 16, CON 15, INT 13, WIS 16, CHA 17

My character will be a Cleric of Desna from Varisia, in the region around the city of Kaer Maga. I reworked some of the background I had written for a game that never got off the ground, and expanded it a bit.

*Public Background*
[SBLOCK]
Keepiru was born and raised in the land of Varisia in the region around Kaer-Maga. His family was nomadic and never spent more than half a year in any one place though they often returned to the wild city to trade. It was here that his old life was destroyed, and a new one created.

Keepiru's parents were never very rich. In fact they scraped by largely by the generous gifts from others in their caravan. His father was ungifted in any skill and resented it. His mother was once a competent dancer but an accident had broken her leg and it had never set properly. His brothers and sisters were still too young to earn much of a living, though they could be counted on to pilfer some extra food from the local villagers they passed. One year was particularly bad for trade. Unseasonably late snowfalls, freak frosts damaging crops, and heavy rains to make roads boggy all contributed to the poor year. His father began to borrow money from others in the caravan in order to make ends meet. Rumors began to circulate among the caravan that "some people" were not pulling their weight and would have to be cut loose to fend for themselves. Knowing exactly who would be the first to go, Keepiru's father became desperate, knowing that if their family was cast out they would eventually starve or be forced to labor as servents to some land baron. 

The caravan had returned to Kaer-Maga in hopes of generating enough money to get them through the winter. It was here that Keepiru's father found a way out. He sought out the bloatmages, those dark wizards who thrive off of blood magic, and offered them a trade: His sons life in exchange for enough money to pay off his debts. It didn't take long before he found a cabal of these grossly obese wizards who were willing to deal. He provided them with some of the boy's personal effects as they requested, a lock of hair, an old shirt, and an old wooden cup. The mages gave the father half of the gold and told him to return with the boy while they prepared the ritual.

Keepiru was completely unaware of the danger to his life. He was glad to be back in the wild city where he was free to do whatever he wished. He loved to explore the warren of tunnels and high spires of the ancient ruined fortress. Every now and then he was lucky to find old bits of pottery, cheap jewelry, or oddly carved stones he could sell for a bit of coin. 
He was wandering the streets of Kaer-Maga one day when he was nearly stepped on by an enormous, hideous monster. The creature looked like a huge old hag, lanky hair, pebbled skin, yellowed teeth, and long claws. It carried long ropey beads made from twisted hide, tendons, and knotted hair. Its clothes were mostly rags with a curious gaping hole about the chest and abdomen. The creature was a Trollish Soothsayer. It told him it recognized a destiny for him, and proceeded to cut open its own belly. Its entrails spilled out on the pavement while the troll crouched over them. To his continuing horror, the giant stirred the bloody guts with one claw as it read the future in its own entrails. Too terrified and disgusted to run, Keepiru stood by while his future was foretold by the creature. It told him of the obscene rituals the blood magi were preparing for him and his father's complicity in the vile act. With one gore flecked claw, it pointed vaguely northwest and told him that the only way to survive was to flee. 

So he did.

Unable to return to his caravan without being aprehended by his traitorous father, he had to flee with only the clothes on his back. He was sustained only by luck, and a little divine intervention. Every night he dreamed of a great feast of his favorite foods, and every morning he woke satited as if he had had a full meal. It was enough to keep him going. Along the way he took shelter in a shrine in the center of a calm, still wood when he met a traveler. The man spoke of dreams, of his travels, of the freedom to choose, and of the wonderous places he had been guided to by his goddess.

Two years of dangerous travel through the wilderness brought Keepiru to this road. He had traveled with the man for a time, before he felt he was led upon another path. He knows he cannot return to the south, for his dreams are sometimes filled with visions of bloated, evil figures seeking him with blood slick hands. He would continue traveling to the northwest, as the trollish seer divined for him, until he finds his freedom and his destiny.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Posting Frequency...




Sounds good.  I'll get to work on my concept ASAP.  So far I'm interested in Summoner, have a possible Paladin or Cavalier idea, and have the name Half-Jack Jingle swimming around in my mind.  When I get something concrete I'll post more.

Selc, that is an awesome background.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 6, 2010)

Selc: great@! and good stats, too (two +3s is reasonable, frankly). 
Varisieans always remind me of gypsies, or at least the Vistani-style travellers.
[sblock=musings on troll]That Troll Seer must have been supernatural to the extreme; I imagine weepy-white orbs for eyes, and unlike other trolls it most certainly wore some kind of clothing. Perhaps a large cloak of rancid animal fur, or perhaps a main of long black hair; a girdle of swamp-greened cloth as a kilt, or perhaps a belt woven of knotted human hair tied around its waist above where it gutted itself. Even a blackened wood staff, heavy and hard like iron, would not be out of character.
For certain, though, when it did so it would have been hobbled by the experience: falling to hands and knees, perhaps holding our hero's wrist in its grip, while it read the signs and shuddered with the torment of doing so.
While it certainly helped you (or so we think) there was an air of foul secrets in its craft. "Eldritch" is the word I'd use, or "arcane" in its older form (ie: forgotten, old, secret), rather than "magic" in a happy sense.
EDIT: just double-checked on the clothes.  I really like the hole in its rags.[/sblock] 


Was it a swamp Troll (well known to associate with dark magical places), or a Scrag (oft servants of sea hags), perhaps smelling of brine and rotting fish?

It'd be good to know what you were up to for the levels between then and now. Unless the group has a good feeling about starting at a lower level...?

It sounds like you could have been to one of those big cities in the RotRL AP, like Korvosa (I think)?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 6, 2010)

Going Summoner, I think.
STR 11, DEX 11, CON 15, INT 14, WIS 6, CHA 17  Liking the look of SelcSilverhand's stat rolls, though.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 6, 2010)

Is there room for one more? I could make a rogue for the party.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, I'll work on it a bit more with those suggestions and figure out what he was doing for those other two years.

I'm happy with starting at 6th, it gives me enough room to develop his theme without getting high enough where he would have too many options and would be getting pretty powerful. 

I've got a question about the starting wealth.


> Equipment: Let's start with basic stuff. I'll distribute magic later, and if you kids can find it, and survive to claim it, that's great. Keep it simple. Standard gold for 6th level, roll for it.



do you want us to use the chart Character Wealth by Level
or do you want us to use Table: Starting Character Wealth?


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2010)

Attached is the first draft of my character background.

[sblock=Public History]Sir Angus De Gaunt is the great grandchild of George De Gaunt, the dragon slayer. After slaying the red dragon Ajandigon and taking his horde, George was awarded a patent of nobility by the Taldor prince.  As instructed by his prince, Lord george built a keep in the Taldor borderlands, where he controlled the incursion of monsters and bandits across the border.

Unfortunately his children and grandchildren were not as dedicated as their sire and followed the rest of the Taldor nobility into decadence. Thus, by the time that Angus was born, there was nothing left of George's fortune except a crumbling keep and a mountain of debts. 

Even as a child, Angus was discussed by the behaviour of his relatives and as soon as he was old enough, he left home and joined the Taldor military academy as an officer cadet. While Angus proved to be a doughty fighter, his tactical, strategic and leadership abilities left a lot to be desired and it eventually became evident, even to Angus, that he would never received his commission. Faced with being reduced to the ranks, Angus resigned from the academy and decided to become a mercenary.

Angus's one and only commission with a mercenary army was a complete and unmitigated disaster. Taking a position with a petty Taldor noble as a junior lieutenant, Angus was assigned the task of capturing and holding an enemy manor houses until relieved. Because he was so green, Angus actually followed the advice of his Sergeant and the first part of the task went off without an hitch and very little bloodshed. The second part was also successful, with Angus and his men holding off two counter attacks. Unfortunately, the army's high command were nowhere near as successful. Their grasp of strategy was even worse than Angus' and the eventual relief column consisted of a large enemy force, lead by the noble's head on a Pike. Angus had refused to slaughter the prisoners that were captured during the initial attack and so he was able to negotiate free passage for him and is men.

Mindful, of his battle experience, Angus has spent the last 10 years has a caravan guard, travelling the length and breath of both Avistan and Casmaron.[/sblock]
Also, in line with the following 







> Stats: Hmmm... Invisible Castle only roll 4d6, drop the lowest; AND if you want to use the same numbers as another player, you can (example: everyone rolls 1s, except marty, who rolls three 18s; everyone can take his rolls).



can I use either SelcSilverhand's or GlassEye's stats as

STR 17, DEX 16, CON 16, INT 10, WIS 15, CHA 13

or

STR 17, DEX 14, CON 15, INT 6, WIS 11, CHA 11

If not, no problems. I'll stick to my rolled one.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 6, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir:  Um, yeah.  I didn't accept anyone, technically, so there's room for five.  


Wealth:  huh.  oookeee-doke.  (reads the two links) ...I really like the conversion of coin vs. items list.  If you want to use that rather than just coins, that's... kinda cool!  (you get paid in saffron from now on, I say!)

That said, I think starting wealth is good enough, but let's make it 2000gp each.

If your group wants to pitch in together for a wagon, that's 10gp from everyone in the party to cover the mule and the wagon, and the food/fuel.  Also you'll need to buy supplies, like food and drink, and winter clothes.  

Aside:  I'm really enjoying the new rules!  I want to build some monsters/NPCs!!!   
     Did you see the new Mystic Theurge?  That's just cool.  I also like how the assassin isn't a sorcerer this time around, but more like the guy from Assassin's Creed.

Okay, let's see some more characters.  We've got a Varisian Desnite, and someone who may or may not play a Rogue or a Summoner.  We've got room for some more, folks!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the PF rules. One of the things I liked about the assassin was that anyone could become one, not just rogues. I actually tried to build a Mystic Theruge for my regular gaming group. I was fixed on playing a sorcerer with the fire elemental bloodline, then I was going to mix in an Oracle (from the new beta classes) with the fire foci. The downside was that it takes a lot longer to get started down that path compared to a wizard/cleric. I may still try to make it happen I think, I actually have to pick a route next time we level.

2,000gp sounds great to me, I just wanted to make sure I had enough for my armor, two weapons, and some other misc adventuring gear.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 6, 2010)

Color me interested as well.  I LOVE the look of SelcSilverhand's stats as posted above:

STR 17, DEX 16, CON 16, INT 10, WIS 15, CHA 13

Gonna peek at the PF SRD and see what I can see.

[EDIT] Since no one's chosen one yet, I'd like to try a Human Ranger.  I was going to go Halfling but we already have a short race.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 6, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Color me interested as well.  I LOVE the look of SelcSilverhand's stats as posted above:
> 
> STR 17, DEX 16, CON 16, INT 10, WIS 15, CHA 13
> 
> Gonna peek at the PF SRD and see what I can see.





Make sure you use the one I linked to.  I only stumbled across it, and it has the Beta Playtest stuff for the new classes I mentioned.  

I like the Gnome Summoner in the picture there, frankly, because the hat and mustache are pure win.  That and a weird wormlike "eidolon" just look fun when Reynolds does them.

@Herobizkit:  just be sure to link to the stats you rolled, or that you're using another player's.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 6, 2010)

@fireinthedust: Though I have chosen Ranger, is there any way you could be convinced to allow a monster huntin' Inquisitor?  The pic alone caught my eye.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 6, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> @fireinthedust: Though I have chosen Ranger, is there any way you could be convinced to allow a monster huntin' Inquisitor?  The pic alone caught my eye.





nnnnghh, unnnnh.... I guess, though I have to admit I'm not in love with the class.  Then again, you could have a fantastic character.  Is it the mechanics that you like, or the picture?  
      With the stats, you can make a pretty good *anything*, and look like whatever you want.  I think wide-brimmed hats are the bomb, frankly, so I see you on that one.     
     Go for it, but make sure it's the class itself that you like, not just the picture.  Maybe roll an encounter with a monster and your PC, see if you like the feel of the mechanic.  If yes, go for it.  Know what I mean?


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 6, 2010)

Work in Progress
using Sec Silverhands rolls

Ragnor Drakechild

Appearance: Ragnor is a tall, muscular man with blonde hair and ice blue eyes.
He is dressed in leathers and furs.


Backstory:Ragnor was exiled from the Lands of the Linorm Kings when his heritage manifested.





Race: Human (Ulfen)
Gender:  Male
Class: Barbarian 1 Sorcerer 4(favored) Dragon Disciple 1
Age: 19
Height: 6' 5"
Weight: 220 lbs
Alignment: Neutral Good

Abilities:

Str: 16
Dex: 15
Con: 16
Int:  13
Wis: 10
Cha: 17 +1 4th level=18


AC: 14 (FF 12, Touch 12)
W/mage armor 18 (FF 16, touch 12)

HP: 12+4d6+1d12+18con+6toughness+4 favored class


Concentration Check:+8 +12 casting defensively
Rage: 6/day

Initiative: +6

Base Attack Bonus: +3

Speed: 40 ft 

Saving Throws:
FOR: +7 (+2Barbarian+1 sorcerer+1dragon disciple+3con)
REF: +3   (+1 sorcerer +2 dex)
WIL: +5  (+4 sorcerer +1 dragon disciple )

Attacking:
CMB: +6

CMD: +8

Claws +6 1-6+3(+4 w/ arcane strike) magic vs DR
raging +8 1-6+5 
MW greatsword +7 2d6 +4 (+5 w/ arcane strike)
raging +9  2d6+7

Skills: 
Knowledge Arcana 6 ranks +3 cs +1 int =10
Acrobatics           1 rank  +3 cs =4
Climb                  1 rank  +3  cs+2 str=6
Swim                  1 rank  +3 cs +2 str=6
Survival               1 rank +3 cs  +1 wis=6
Profession Sailor    1 rank +3 cs  +1 wis=6
Perception            5 ranks +3 cs +1 wis=9
Spellcraft              5 ranks +3 cs +1 int =9
Use Magic Device    5 ranks  +3 cs +3cha=11
Intimidate              5 ranks   +3 cs +3cha=11  


Class Features:
All of the following are class features of the barbarian.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A barbarian is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields).

Fast Movement (Ex): A barbarian's land speed is faster than the norm for her race by +10 feet. This benefit applies only when she is wearing no armor, light armor, or medium armor, and not carrying a heavy load. Apply this bonus before modifying the barbarian's speed because of any load carried or armor worn. This bonus stacks with any other bonuses to the barbarian's land speed.

Rage (Ex): A barbarian can call upon inner reserves of strength and ferocity, granting her additional combat prowess. Starting at 1st level, a barbarian can rage for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + her Constitution modifier. At each level after 1st, she can rage for 2 additional rounds. Temporary increases to Constitution, such as those gained from rage and spells like bear's endurance, do not increase the total number of rounds that a barbarian can rage per day. A barbarian can enter rage as a free action. The total number of rounds of rage per day is renewed after resting for 8 hours, although these hours do not need to be consecutive.

While in rage, a barbarian gains a +4 morale bonus to her Strength and Constitution, as well as a +2 morale bonus on Will saves. In addition, she takes a –2 penalty to Armor Class. The increase to Constitution grants the barbarian 2 hit points per Hit Dice, but these disappear when the rage ends and are not lost first like temporary hit points. While in rage, a barbarian cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except Acrobatics, Fly, Intimidate, and Ride) or any ability that requires patience or concentration.

A barbarian can end her rage as a free action and is fatigued after rage for a number of rounds equal to 2 times the number of rounds spent in the rage. A barbarian cannot enter a new rage while fatigued or exhausted but can otherwise enter rage multiple times during a single encounter or combat. If a barbarian falls unconscious, her rage immediately ends, placing her in peril of death.

All of the following are class features of the sorcerer.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Sorcerers are proficient with all simple weapons. 

Spells/day 7 1st, 4 2nd

Spells Known:
Cantrips: Dancing Lights,Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, 

Blood of Dragons: A dragon disciple adds his level to his sorcerer levels when determining the powers gained from his bloodline. If the dragon disciple does not have levels of sorcerer, he instead gains bloodline powers of the draconic bloodline, using his dragon disciple level as his sorcerer level to determine the bonuses gained. He must choose a dragon type upon gaining his first level in this class and that type must be the same as his sorcerer type. This ability does not grant bonus spells to a sorcerer unless he possesses spell slots of an appropriate level. Such bonus spells are automatically granted if the sorcerer gains spell slots of the spell's level.

Natural Armor Increase (Ex): As his skin thickens, a dragon disciple takes on more and more of his progenitor's physical aspect. At 1st, 4th, and 7th level, a dragon disciple gains an increase to the character's existing natural armor (if any), as indicated on Table: Dragon Disciple. These armor bonuses stack. 

Ability Boost (Ex): As a dragon disciple gains levels in this prestige class, his ability scores increase as noted on Table: Dragon Disciple. These increases stack and are gained as if through level advancement.

Bloodline Feat: Upon reaching 2nd level, and every three levels thereafter, a dragon disciple receives one bonus feat, chosen from the draconic bloodline's bonus feat list.

Dragon Bite (Ex): At 2nd level, whenever the dragon disciple uses his bloodline to grow claws, he also gains a bite attack. This natural attack is made at the dragon disciple's full base attack bonus. The dragon disciple adds 1–1/2 times his Strength modifier on damage rolls made with his bite. Upon reaching 6th level, this bite also deals 1d6 points of energy damage. The type of damage dealt is determined by the dragon disciple's bloodline.

Breath Weapon (Su): At 3rd level, a dragon disciple gains the breath weapon bloodline power, even if his level does not yet grant that power. Once his level is high enough to grant this ability through the bloodline, the dragon disciple gains an additional use of his breath weapon each day. The type and shape of the breath weapon depends on the type of dragon selected by the dragon disciple, as detailed under the Draconic sorcerer bloodline description. 

Blindsense (Ex): At 5th level, the dragon disciple gains blindsense with a range of 30 feet. Using nonvisual senses the dragon disciple notices things he cannot see. He usually does not need to make Perception checks to notice and pinpoint the location of creatures within range of his blindsense ability, provided that he has line of effect to that creature.

Any opponent the dragon disciple cannot see still has total concealment against him, and the dragon disciple still has the normal miss chance when attacking foes that have concealment. Visibility still affects the movement of a creature with blindsense. A creature with blindsense is still denied its Dexterity bonus to Armor Class against attacks from creatures it cannot see. At 10th level, the range of this ability increases to 60 feet.

Dragon Form (Sp): At 7th level, a dragon disciple can assume the form of a dragon. This ability works like form of the dragon I. At 10th level, this ability functions as form of the dragon II and the dragon disciple can use this ability twice per day. His caster level for this effect is equal to his effective sorcerer levels for his draconic bloodline. Whenever he casts form of the dragon, he must assume the form of a dragon of the same type as his bloodline.

Wings (Su): At 9th level, a dragon disciple gains the wings bloodline power, even if his level does not yet grant that power. Once his level is high enough to grant this ability through the bloodline, the dragon disciple's speed increases to 90 feet.




Feats: 
Eschew Materials(b), Improved Iniative, arcane strike, combat casting

Equipment:

Explorers outfit







Carrying Capacity: 
Light Load: 
Med Load: 
Heavy Load: 

Languages:
Common
Shoanti

Money:

2000gp

XP:


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 6, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Go for [the Inquisitor], but make sure it's the class itself that you like, not just the picture.  Maybe roll an encounter with a monster and your PC, see if you like the feel of the mechanic.  If yes, go for it.  Know what I mean?



I do, and all I meant by the pic was that it was enough to make me read the rest, which is pure awesome - a ranger, rogue, and cleric all in one.  Pathfinder has SASSY new classes. 

And thanks for letting me choose the class.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 6, 2010)

Also:  Fair warning: I want to see the stats in character.  I'm thinking three 16+ stats and no 9- is high.  I may bump one 16 down to a 14, or the 17 to a 16.  If the stats are *too* sick, that is, which they may not be.    
       Those are pretty sweet stats, though.   

...okay, maybe it's because *I* want to play with them.  

Moan.

Seriously, though, I usually aim for two 16s and a 15, with the others average or low (10ish).  If you guys as a party want them, I can't really begrudge you that.  However, I will be pulling out the stops if this is the case.  Every +1 you have there is effectively a magic item or level; and it affects everything you do with that stat (jumping, swimming, damage, attacks, etc.).  That with standard magic item gain means you'll be doing that much better for yourselves and your group.
     I may have to research horrific new perils (which I suppose 3e has aplenty), but I will find them.   (mean GM chuckle)

@Selc:  Since you're the first player who's prepared to go right now, I've been reading up on Varisia.  I only have a few of the adventures in the area, but it seems to be the most fleshed-out area of Golarion so far.  Would your PC have gone through the ?

     Is there a map of the nations out there?  I want to know where Andoran ends and Varisia and Cheliax begin, that sort of thing.  Y'know, get a feel for crossover and trade.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 7, 2010)

@Rangerjohn:  great, but we only need the basic stats (ie: numbers, description, history).

@Herobizkit:  ugh, fine!   

@stats:  Um, yeah: given humans being able to bump any one stats by +2 (ditto halfeys, and every other race besides), and the +1 stat bump at level 4, I think having 17, 16, 16, 15, 13, 10 is a little too good as the base array.  Knock that 15 down to 12, thanks.  Or make the two 16s 15, I leave it to you.  
    Sorry.  Just doing the math here.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 7, 2010)

@Fireinthesky: I'll do ya six better - I'll knock 'em all down by one. 

My array: 16, 15, 15, 14, 12, 9

Least I could do for allowing me to use, quite probably, the third class I'd ever consider taking 20 levels in (besides Monk and Bard).

Of course, you could just see my stat roll and laugh yourself silly. 

Stats
    STR 11, DEX 16, CON 13, INT 16, WIS 17, CHA 13

Hur hur hur.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm thinking I'm going to stick with the stats that I rolled.  The 6 is kinda low but I think it gives me something to play off of; a personality development sort of thing.  And if I get more than five minutes at a time to work on this then I'll get my background up.  Soon, I hope.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 7, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> @Selc:  Since you're the first player who's prepared to go right now, I've been reading up on Varisia.  I only have a few of the adventures in the area, but it seems to be the most fleshed-out area of Golarion so far.  Would your PC have gone through the ?
> 
> Is there a map of the nations out there?  I want to know where Andoran ends and Varisia and Cheliax begin, that sort of thing.  Y'know, get a feel for crossover and trade.




There is tons of good info on the pathfinder world here at Pathfinder Wikia

Here is a map of the continents from the paizo site: Golarion This map is also in the campaign setting book in the back.

Here is a map of the Varisia region:
Varisia close up This is in one of the Rise of the Runelords books. Either the first or second one.

Varisia is very well developed so far, but most of the content is in the Adventure Path books. For example, Magnimar is one of the three metropolises in Varisia but all the information for it is in Rise of the Runelords book #2. Korvosa is in Curse of the Crimson Throne AP, and Riddleport is in Second Darkness AP. I can't tell you much about the CotCT or SD adventures since I wasn't DM'ing those so I couldn't read the books. They've released a number of paizo modules but I don't remember which ones are also based in that region. 

I don't know of any close up maps of the city of Andoran, but if I remember right Guardians of the Dragonfell and the Hangman one both start there.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 7, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> @Fireinthesky: I'll do ya six better - I'll knock 'em all down by one.
> 
> My array: 16, 15, 15, 14, 12, 9
> 
> ...




Y'know, I've decided to just go with the flow.  I think this is a sign that I should lighten up and just let the dice roll.

 I'm planning on having you lot with a healthy set of HP also, btw.  I think 75% of Max HP for level 6 whatevers should do, before Con bonuses.  Thing of it is, it gives me breathing room to kick your butts!     (I'm not really that killer; in fact, I need to work on it a bit more, I'm told)

@Glasseye:  acouple 16s are actually good.  I tend to think a total of +10 from stats is reasonable, so if you're going to have a 6 then at least keep that in mind.  Like how Raistlin was great but with a low Con.  
    Or, if you're truly Old School (which impresses me) I'll trust your judgement.  Maybe I'm too used to point buy vs. me rolling terribly as a player!

@Ghostcat:  I love it!  Bring him on board, I like him already.  Fighter?  Cavalier?  Paladin?


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 7, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Y'know, I've decided to just go with the flow.  I think this is a sign that I should lighten up and just let the dice roll.



Does that mean you want me to use the higher array I rolled, or are you happy with the lower one? Youssa confusin' me!


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 7, 2010)

I know where we are!  The FANGWOOD: east of Varisia, west of Lastwall; in fact, you could say it's smack *in* lastwall, but the woodsfolk of Nirmathas claimed it as their own (and what would a nation of Cavaliers need with forests?  Well, otehr than wood and resources, and allies against the Orc Hordes to the West).  

The lot of you are taking our fine Scholar through the forest as best you can, following a MAP he's shown you to a dig site.

And yes, the Scholar is a member of the Pathfinder society (for what it's worth).


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 7, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> Does that mean you want me to use the higher array I rolled, or are you happy with the lower one? Youssa confusin' me!




Use the one you rolled, or Selc's array, whichever makes you happy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2010)

I was most interested in either a summoner or an alchemist.

The newest version of both are free on the paizo site.
http://paizo.com/store/games/roleplayingGames/p/pathfinder/pathfinderRPG/v5748btpy8daf

If not possible, I would like to play an oracle.

Abilities  (4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10,  4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10,  4d6.takeHighest(3)=17)

Will likely take the roll  of  Herobizkit ...
http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/23777/


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, My character concept: Quiet and brooding, dark individual. All you have heard of him says that his family was killed by raiders. After which he hunted each of them down and killed them.

Is that an OK background for a Rogue/Assassin? I wanted to give him a good enough reason for being an Assassin (find and kill the raiders) but not too evil, a just reason for being corrupt, but not completely evil.

Also, how is ammunition going to work? should I keep track of non-magical/special ammo or should I just ignore and figure that I have enough?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is what I got so far for my Cleric of Desna. Let me know what you think and if anything needs to be changed.

[SBLOCK]

```
[B]Name:Keepiru[/B] 
[B]Class:Cleric[/B] 
[B]Race:Human (Varisian)[/B] 
[B]Size: M[/B] 
[B]Gender: Male[/B] 
[B]Alignment: NG[/B] 
[B]Deity: Desna[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (0)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (+2)    [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 48 (6d8+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2 (0)     [B]CMB:[/B] +4   [B]CMD:[/B]18    
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 (0)     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (0)     [B]Init:[/B] +4       
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 (+1)              

[B]Stat Increases by Level[/B]
4th - Cha
8th - 
12th - 
16th - 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2    +0    +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +4    +0    +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      5    +3    +0    +8 


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Starknife                  +8     1d4+0       20x3
Sap                        +8     1d6+0       20x2
Ranged (Starknife)         +8     1d4+0       20x3

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common, Varisian, Dwarven


[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Race : Ability
Human : +2 to (Dex)
Human : Favored Class (Cleric): +1 Skill point per level
Human : +1 skill point per level
Cleric : Aura of Good equal to Cleric Level
Cleric : Channel Energy, 3d6 DC17 Will
Cleric : Deity Favored Weapon: Starknife


[B]Domains[/B]
Liberation : 6/rounds a day, act as if affected by Freedom of Movement.
Travel : Increase Base Speed by 10'.
Travel : 6/rounds a day, ignore hampered movement from terrain.


[B]Feats:[/B] 
Feat - Location - Description
Human 1 - Weapon Finesse - Dex instead of Str for melee attacks
Level 1 - Selective Channeling - Exclude 4 targets from Channel energy
Level 3 - Weapon Proficiency (Sap)
Level 5 - Deadly Aim: -2 attack for +4 damage


[B]Ideas for Future Feats[/B]
Level 7 - Dodge
Level 9 - Mobility
Level 11 - Spring Attack
Level 13 - Channel Smite
Level 15 - Alignment Channel (evil)
Level 17 - Improved Channel
Level 19 - Extra Channel


[B]Spells Prepared/Known[/B]

0st Level / DC14 4 Day : Detect Magic, Light, Create Water, Purify Food and Drink
1st Level / DC15 5+1 Day : Hide from Undead, Shield of Faith, Magic Weapon, Entropic Shield, Protection from Evil (Remove Fear - Liberation)
2nd Level / DC16 5+1 Day : Shield Other, Hold Person, Calm Emotions, Augury, Enthrall (Remove Paralysis - Liberation)
3rd Level / DC17 4+1 Day : Daylight, Searing Light, Bestow Curse, Prayer (Fly - Travel)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 5/level: 30 Total
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Acrobatics                  2    +4     +0   +6(-2)
*Appraise                   2    +1     +3   +6
Bluff                       0    +0     +0   +0
Climb                       2    +0     +0   +2(-2)
*Craft                      0    +0     +0   +0
*Diplomacy                  1    +4     +3   +8
Disable Device              0    +0     +0   +0
Disguise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Escape Artist               3    +4     +0   +6(-2)
Fly                         0    +0     +0   +0
Handle Animal               0    +0     +0   +0
*Heal                       2    +3     +3   +8
Intimidate                  0    +0     +0   +0
*Knowledge (arcana)         0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (dungeoneering)   0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (engineering)     0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (geography)       0    +0     +0   +0
*Knowledge (history)        0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (local)           0    +0     +0   +0
Knowledge (nature)          0    +0     +0   +0
*Knowledge (nobility)       0    +0     +0   +0
*Knowledge (planes)         3    +1     +3   +7
*Knowledge (religion)       3    +1     +3   +7
*Linguistics                1    +1     +3   +5
Perception                  0    +0     +0   +0
Perform(Dance)              2    +4     +0   +6(-2)
*Profession                 0    +0     +0   +0
Ride                        0    +0     +0   +0
*Sense Motive               2    +3     +3   +8
Sleight of Hand             0    +0     +0   +0
*Spellcraft                 2    +3     +3   +8
Stealth                     0    +3     +0   +3(-2)
Survival                    3    +3     +0   +6
Swim                        2    +0     +0   +2(-2)
Use Magic Device            0    +0     +0   +0

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Bedroll                        1sp  1.25lb
Masterwork Manacles	      50gp (EA DC35, Str DC25)
Explorers Outfit	       
Chain Shirt 100gp  25lb
Sap         1gp  2lb
Starknife  24gp  3lb
Cloak
[B]Total Weight:[/B]31.0lb      [B]Money:[/B] 50gp 5sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              33.00  34-66  67-100  200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 16
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 150lb
[B]Eyes:Hazel[/B] 
[B]Hair:Black[/B] 
[B]Skin:Olive[/B]
```

Appearance
[sblock]
Keepiru looks like a young olive skinned man with long, wavey black hair and large brown eyes. He is comely and moves with the easy grace of a dancer. He wears a brightly gleaming chain shirt over tan woolen clothes that provide some padding. Across his back is an expensive looking cloak. It is colored a deep blue with orange trimming and a large orange monarch butterfly stretched across the back. Sprinkled about the dark field are sewn white pinpoints representing stars. About his neck is a silver medallion featuring the same butterfly. He carries a starknife attached to his backpack. Tied to his waist is a curious leather bag nearly a foot long that clunks oddly when he moves vigorously.
[/sblock]


*Public Background*
[SBLOCK]
Keepiru was born and raised in the land of Varisia in the region around Kaer-Maga. His family was nomadic and never spent more than half a year in any one place though they often returned to the wild city to trade. It was here that his old life was destroyed, and a new one created.

Keepiru's parents were never very rich. In fact they scraped by largely by the generous gifts from others in their caravan. His father was ungifted in any skill and resented it. His mother was once a competent dancer but an accident had broken her leg and it had never set properly. His brothers and sisters were still too young to earn much of a living, though they could be counted on to pilfer some extra food from the local villagers they passed. One year was particularly bad for trade. Unseasonably late snowfalls, freak frosts damaging crops, and heavy rains to make roads boggy all contributed to the poor year. His father began to borrow money from others in the caravan in order to make ends meet. Rumors began to circulate among the caravan that "some people" were not pulling their weight and would have to be cut loose to fend for themselves. Knowing exactly who would be the first to go, Keepiru's father became desperate, knowing that if their family was cast out they would eventually starve or be forced to labor as servents to some land baron. 

The caravan had returned to Kaer-Maga in hopes of generating enough money to get them through the winter. It was here that Keepiru's father found a way out. He sought out the bloatmages, those dark wizards who thrive off of blood magic, and offered them a trade: His sons life in exchange for enough money to pay off his debts. It didn't take long before he found a cabal who were willing to deal. The mages were disgustingly obese, their bodies swollen with blood and covered with leeches to keep them from bursting. Life is cheap in a big city, but for their dark ritual they needed a life betrayed by a blood parent. His father provided them with some of the boy's personal effects as they requested, a lock of hair, an old shirt, and an old wooden cup. The mages gave the father half of the gold and told him to return with the boy while they prepared the ritual.

Keepiru was completely unaware of the danger to his life. He was glad to be back in the wild city where he was free to do whatever he wished. He loved to explore the warren of tunnels and high spires of the ancient ruined fortress. Every now and then he was lucky to find old bits of pottery, cheap jewelry, or oddly carved stones he could sell for a bit of coin. 
He was wandering the streets of Kaer-Maga one day when he was nearly stepped on by an enormous, hideous monster. The creature looked like a huge old hag, lanky hair, pebbled skin, yellowed teeth, and long claws. It carried long ropey beads made from twisted hide, tendons, and knotted hair. It wore a kilt made of the same lanky hair on its head and a leather covering over its chest with a curious gaping hole over the chest and abdomen. He saw that its eyes were milky white when they peered down at him. The creature was an Augur, a Trollish Soothsayer. Moving with a speed belied by its size and age, it snatched him by the shoulder and lowered its head to his level to look him over. With a rasping voice it spoke, it told him it could see an event of importance in his future. Still clinging to the boy, the Augur grasped a sharpened blade and proceeded to cut open its own belly. Its entrails spilled out on the pavement at the boys feet while the troll crouched over them. To his continuing horror, the giant stirred the bloody guts with one claw as it read the future in its own entrails. Too terrified and disgusted to run, Keepiru stood by while his future was foretold by the creature. It told him of the obscene rituals the blood magi were preparing for him and his father's complicity in the vile act. His father was even now waiting to bind him and carry him away to be sacrificed. Releasing the boy, the Augur scooped its insides back into its stomach and held the cut closed while it rapidly regenerated. With one gore flecked claw, it pointed vaguely east and told him that the only way to survive was to flee. 

So he did.

Unable to return to his caravan without being aprehended by his traitorous father, he had to flee with only the clothes on his back. He was sustained only by luck, and a little divine intervention. Every night he dreamed of a great feast of his favorite foods, and every morning he woke satited as if he had had a full meal. It was enough to keep him going. Along the way he took shelter in a simple shrine in the center of a calm, still wood when he met a pilgrim also sheltering there. The man spoke of dreams, of his travels, of the freedom to choose, and of the wonderous places he had been guided to by his goddess. The boy knew at last what had sustained him all this time and he devoted himself to Desna 

The man helped him to reach the dwarven city of Janderhoff. The boy had been there before as part of the trade route and knew enough about the city to get along on his own. The man traveled onward but gifted the boy with the beautiful butterfly cloak he had worn. He told him it would bring him luck and good dreams. Keepiru spent the next year there learning from the priests of Desna, scratching out a living as a guide to visitors, and preparing himself to become an acolyte. Days before his initiation ritual he dreamed that his father had entered the city and was seeking him out like a wolf seeking a rabbit in a thicket. Having been taught the importance of dreams, knowing some could be from the goddess herself, he took its warning to heart. He gathered his meager belongings and without telling a soul, left the city on a boat heading east on the Runtash river.

A year of dangerous travel through the wilderness brought Keepiru to the Fangwood in the company of a scholar and a group of strangers. He knows he cannot return to the west, for his dreams are sometimes filled with visions of bloated, evil figures seeking him with blood slick hands. He would continue traveling to the east, as the trollish seer divined for him, until he finds his freedom and his destiny.
[/SBLOCK]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 7, 2010)

@walking dad:  I don't mind any of the classes (although I don't see the point of alchemist; is it a build thing, or are they different from Wizard?  How could they not just be a PrC of Wizard?)
      Be what makes you happy, and what works with the party.  We've got an Inquisitor and a Cleric, and a Sorcerer.

@Gandalf:  Love the idea (although I wouldn't mind more info, thanks; not just rumours, unless you're unsure as far as history).  I play the game Assassin's Creed 1 (not 2 yet, but excited), so I get the lure.  I won't allow the instant-kill feature against certain NPCs, though (ie: the dragon at the end of the rainbow); but since minions will go down anyway, that's fine.  Not that I want to run a campaign where you kill every NPC I breathe life into.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2010)

I am pleased to introduce Sir Angus de Gaunt. This uses SelcSilverhand's stat roll. Please comment:

[sblock="Sir Angus De Gaunt"]
Male, Human , Fighter(6)
Neutral Good

*Height:* 5' 7", *Weight:* 165 lbs., *Age:* 26
*Hair:*  Light Brown, *Eyes:* Brown, *Skin:* bronzed

*Languages:* Common

STR 20 (+5) [base 17, +2 for Human Ability Bonus, +1 Level 4 Ability Bonus] 
DEX 16 (+3) [base 16] 
CON 16 (+3) [base 16] 
INT 10 (+0) [base 10] 
WIS 13 (+1) [base 13] 
CHA 15 (+2) [base 15] 

*Move:* 4 Squares,20 ft.
*Initiative:*  +3

*Armor Class:* 21 (10 Base, +1 Ability, +8 Half Plate, +2 heavy Shield)

*Hit Points:* 69 (1st Level: [10 +3(con mod) +1 (Favoured Class Bonus)], 
2nd Level: [7 +3(con mod) +1 (Favoured Class Bonus)], 
3rd Level: [7 +3(con mod) +1 (Favoured Class Bonus)], 
4th Level: [7 +3(con mod) +1 (Favoured Class Bonus)], 
5th Level: [7 +3(con mod) +1 (Favoured Class Bonus)], 
6th Level: [7 +3(con mod)] +1 (Favoured Class Bonus))

*BAB:* +6/+1, Melee +11/+6, Ranged +9/+4, Grapple +6/+1
*CMB* 11 = [6 (BAB) + 5 (STR)]
*CMD* 24 = [10 +6 (BAB) + 5 (STR) + 3 (DEX)]

*Fortitude:* +8 (+5 Base, Mod +3)
*Reflex:* +5 (+2 Base, Mod +3)
*Will:* +3 (+2 Base, Mod +1)

*SKILLS* 18 = 6*[+2 (Class), +1 (Human)]
Acrobatics +3 (0 Ranks, +3 DEX)
Appraise +0 (0 Ranks)
Bluff +2 (0 Ranks, +2 CHA)
Climb +10 (2 Ranks, +5 STR, +3 Misc.)
Craft (Untrained) +0 (0 Ranks)
Diplomacy +2 (0 Ranks, +2 CHA)
Disguise +2 (0 Ranks, +2 CHA)
Escape Artist +3 (0 Ranks, +3 DEX)
Fly +3 (0 Ranks, +3 DEX)
Handle Animal +6 (1 Ranks, +2 CHA, +3 Misc.)
Heal +1 (0 Ranks, +1 WIS)
Intimidate +11 (6 Ranks, +2 CHA, +3 Misc.)
Perception +1 (0 Ranks, +1 WIS)
Perform (Untrained) +2 (0 Ranks, +2 CHA)
Ride +12 (6 Ranks, +3 DEX, +3 Misc.)
Sense Motive +1 (0 Ranks, +1 WIS)
Stealth +3 (0 Ranks, +3 DEX)
Survival +5 (1 Ranks, +1 WIS, +3 Misc.)
Swim +10 (2 Ranks, +5 STR, +3 Misc.)

*FEATS* 
Cleave
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Sword (Bastard))
Great Cleave
Mounted Combat
Power Attack
Vital Strike
Weapon Focus (Sword (Bastard))
Weapon Specialization (Sword (Bastard))

*SPECIAL QUALITIES*
Armor Training (Ex)
Bravery (Ex)
Weapon Training (Blade/Heavy)(Ex)

*ATTACK*
Unarmed Strike +11/+6 Melee (1d3+5, 20/x2)
Crossbow, Heavy +9/+4 ranged (1d10, 120 ft., 19-20/x2)
Dagger +11/+6 Melee (1d4+5, 19-20/x2)
Dagger (Thrown) +9/+4 ranged (1d4, 10 ft., 19-20/x2)
Sword, Bastard +13/+8 Melee (1d10+8, 19-20/x2)


```
[b]Equipment                               Qty Weight Cost[/b]
Backpack                                 1   2      2
- Bedroll                                1   5      0.1
- Blanket (Winter)                       1   3      0.5
- Lantern (Hooded)                       1   2      7
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     4   1      0.1
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                7   1      0.5
- Rope (Silk/50 ft.)                     1   5      10
- Waterskin with Water                   1   4      1
- Waterskin with Water                   1   4      1
Bolts, Crossbow (10)                     1   1      1
Crossbow, Heavy                          1   8      50
Dagger                                   1   1      2
Half-Plate                               1   50     600
Pouch (Belt)                             1   0.5    1
- Candle                                 1   0      0.01
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1   0      0.01
- Fishhook                               1   0      0.1
- Flint and Steel                        1   0      1
- Sewing Needle                          1   0      0.5
Shield, Heavy Wooden                     1   10     7
Sword, Bastard                           1   6      35

Horse (Heavy/Combat Trained)             1   0      300
- Barding (Leather)                      1   15     20
- Saddle (Military)                      1   30     20
- Saddlebags                             1   8      4
  - Tent                                 1   20     10
  - Sack                                 1   0.5    0.1
  - Pot (Iron)                           1   10     0.8
```
 
*Money:* 918.97
*Personal Load:* 113.5 lbs. (Light)
*Mount Load:* 83.5 lbs. (Light)

*Light Load:* upto 133Ibs
*Medium Load:* 134-266Ibs
*Heavy Load:* 267-400Ibs
*Maximum Load:* 400Ibs


[sblock=Description]Sir Angus is a short human male of medium build, with bronzed skin, light brown hair and brown eyes.. He usual wears either half plate mail or fairly nondescript street clothes. In fact out of his armor, Angus appears so ordinary that most people don't give him a second look.  Its only when he removes his shirt that people notice that his arms and torso are almost solid muscle.[/sblock][sblock=Public History]Sir Angus De Gaunt is the great grandchild of George De Gaunt, the dragon slayer. After slaying the red dragon Ajandigon and taking his horde, George was awarded a patent of nobility by the Taldor prince.  As instructed by his prince, Lord george built a keep in the Taldor borderlands, where he controlled the incursion of monsters and bandits across the border.

Unfortunately his childern and grandchildren were not as dedicated as their sire and followed the rest of the Taldor nobility into decadence. Thus, by the time that Angus was born, there was nothing left of George's fortune except a crumbling keep and a mountain of debts.

Even as a child, Angus was discussed by the behaviour of his relatives and as soon as he was old enough, he left home and joined the Taldor military academy as an officer cadet. While Angus proved to be a doughty fighter, his tactical, strategic and leadership abilities left a lot to be desired and it eventually became evident, even to Angus, that he would never received his commission. Faced with being reduced to the ranks, Angus resigned from the academy and decided to become a mercenary.

Angus's one and only commission with a mercenary army was a complete and unmitigated disaster. Taking a position with a petty Taldor noble as a junior lieutenant, Angus was assigned the task of capturing and holding an enemy manor houses until relieved. Because he was so green, Angus actually followed the advice of his Sergeant and the first part of the task went off without an hitch and very little bloodshed. The second part was also successful, with Angus and his men holding off two counter attacks. Unfortunately, the army's high command were nowhere near as successful. Their grasp of strategy was even worse than Angus' and the eventual relief column consisted of a large enemy force, lead by the noble's head on a Pike. Angus had refused to slaughter the prisoners that were captured during the initial attack and so he was able to negotiate free passage for him and is men.

Mindful, of his battle experience, Angus has spent the last 10 years has a caravan guard, travelling the length and breath of both Avistan and Casmaron. [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2010)

@Walking Dad: I stated on the bottom of page one I was working on a summoner.  I don't know if that really matters or not since FitD hasn't accepted a group yet; just pointing it out.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2010)

*Sindri Runfinngr*

Sindri Runfinngr woke to his new life flat on his back, snow melting through his clothing, another man’s memories in his head, the cracked face of a porcelain doll clutched in one hand, and a half-frozen, torn carcass of a rabbit on his chest.  Things didn’t improve much when he sat up and flung the carcass away from himself: snow melted through the seat of his pants and a blue-skinned Svellalfr with a glowing blue-white rune on its forehead poked his finger in Sindri’s face and Sindri heard the creature’s voice in his mind.  “Me gifted you that, and you tosses it away?”  The scrawny snow-goblin seemed downright offended.

They eventually worked things out.  Sindri came to understand that the creature was a manifestation of his witch-blood.  Desiring to get far from Irrisen and the lands of the Linnorm Kings the two travelled south working as mercenaries whenever possible.  Another mercenary named the goblin Half-Jack Jingle after a folktale from his people and the name stuck even after the goblin began to change.  As Sindri’s power grew so did the goblin until it more closely resembled an ice troll from the far north.

As for Sindri, he knows his memories aren’t his own but when he pushes himself to remember he is filled with visions of flapping crow wings and intense pain.  So he has closed that off and happily lives with another man’s memories as his own not worrying about his true past.  He still lacks common sense but luckily Half-Jack is there to watch over him and get him out of the worst of troubles he finds himself in.[sblock=The Unknown Story]
Sindri is a great-grandson to the queen of witches, Baba Yaga.  His lack of common sense and the inability to keep his mouth shut got his soul pulled from his body and bound to one of the porcelain dolls guarding the border of Irrisen.  There he spent a number of years staring into the wilds surrounding the elevated hut that was his perch.  Eventually a young would-be warrior from the Lands of the Linnorm Kings, exhibiting a foolishness that matched Sindri’s, broke the porcelain doll that housed Sindri’s spirit.  Sindri immediately moved into the nearest vessel, the young warrior, and battled spirit to spirit against the warrior until he managed to eject him.  Exhausted spiritually and adjusting to a new body, he collapsed in the snow.[/sblock]

Notes: Sindri is a summoner from Irrisen/the Lands of the Linnorm Kings.  His eidolon will be built as close to a troll as I can get it.  And I'll use the stats I rolled putting his 6 into Wisdom.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 7, 2010)

double post


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 7, 2010)

using Sec Silverhands rolls

Ragnor Drakechild

Appearance: Ragnor is a tall, muscular man with blonde hair and ice blue eyes, with gold scaly skin. He is dressed in leathers and furs.


Backstory: Ragnor was exiled from the Lands of the Linorm Kings when his heritage manifested.  He has since traveled to the Varasia area with Sindri whom he counts as kindred spirit.  Lately they met up with a group and escorting a member of the Pathfinder Society.





Race: Human (Ulfen)
Gender:  Male
Class: Sorcerer 5(favored) Dragon Disciple 1
Age: 19
Height: 6' 5"
Weight: 220 lbs
Alignment: Neutral Good

Abilities:

Str: 16 +2 human bonus =18
Dex: 15
Con: 16
Int:  13
Wis: 10
Cha: 17 +1 4th level=18


AC: 14 (FF 12, Touch 12)
W/mage armor 18 (FF 16, touch 12)

HP: 6+4x6x.75+1d12x.75+18con+6toughness+5 favored class=49


Concentration Check:+9 +13 casting defensively


Initiative: +2

Base Attack Bonus: +2

Speed: 30 ft 

Saving Throws:
FOR: +5 (+1 sorcerer+1dragon disciple+3con)
REF: +3   (+1 sorcerer +2 dex)
WIL: +5  (+4 sorcerer +1 dragon disciple )

Special Qualities: natural armor +2, energy resistance (5 fire)

Attacking:
CMB: +6

CMD: +8

Claws +6 1-4+4(+6 w/ arcane strike) magic vs DR
spear +6  1-8+6 (+7 w/ arcane strike) magic vs DR w/ arcane strike
thrown +6/+7w/in 30' 1-8+6/+7 w/in 30'  +7/+8with arcane strike
light crossbow +4(+5 w/in 30')  1-8 +1 w/in 30'



Skills: 
Knowledge Arcana 6 ranks +3 cs +1 int =10
Perception            5 ranks +3 cs +1 wis=09
Spellcraft              6 ranks +3 cs +1 int =10
Use Magic Device    6 ranks  +3 cs +4cha=13
Linguistics              1 rank+1 int=2
Class Features:
Spells/day 7 1st, 5 2nd DC14+spell level CL 5

Spells Known:
Cantrips: Dancing Lights,Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Disrupt Undead
1st: Mage Armor(b), Magic Missle, Shocking Grasp, Identify, Enlarge Person,
Jump, Shield
2nd: Resist Energy(b), Arcane Lock,Bulls Strength, Scorching Ray, Summon Monster II,  

Feats: 
Eschew Materials(b), point blank shot, arcane strike, combat casting, precise shot

Equipment:
Spear (2 gp) 6lbs
light crossbow (35 gp) 4 lbs
100 bolts  (10 gp) 10 lbs (3lbs carried)
Explorers outfit
Backpack (2 gp) 2lbs
Bedroll (5sp) on mount 5 lbs
Winter Blanket (5 sp) on mount 3lbs
Flint and Steel (1 gp)
2 weeks trail rations (7 gp) 14 lbs
100' silk rope (20 gp) 10 lbs
Water Skins x2 (2gp) 8lbs
Whetstone  (2cp) 1 lb
tent (10 gp) 20lbs on mount
200 days good meals (100 gp) wagon
coal, cookware, and dishes (50 gp) wagon
chest(arcane locked) (2 gp)
49 lbs carried

Carrying Capacity: 
Light Load: 100lbs
Med Load: 101-200lbs
Heavy Load: 201-300lbs

Languages:
Common(Taldran)
Skald
Draconic
Sign Language

Money:
135 pp in chest
513 gp 489 in chest
11 sp
08 cp


XP:15,000[/QUOTE]


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 7, 2010)

Can someone give Ragnor a once over, and point any descrpencies or needs.
Thank you.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 7, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> Can someone give Ragnor a once over, and point any descrpencies or needs.
> Thank you.





I can think of one:  MW Flamberge?!   No masterwork yet!   All spiffy items need to be earned.  The starting gold is for commonplace stuff, like a sack of oats, a normal sword your father bought you, some coal for those long winter nights, etc.  Heck, a chicken and some feed, so you get your protein would be a great touch.

Also: I hope you've got more of a reason for the Barb level dip than that he's an Ulfen.  You can be a "barbarian" without having any levels of Barbarian.  It's like being a figure skater: you train real hard in hopes that you'll make the cut.  If he's just an Ulfen who turned out to have Dragon's blood in his veins... well, that's more straight Sorcerer from Ulfen.  ie: there needs to be a real reason for having a level in the class other than "well, if I'm going to be in Melee I want more HP".    
   Not saying there isn't, but you've got a spellcaster with a massive up-front weapon and a pile of HP.  That's wicked-cool, but I need it to come out in-game and be important to who he is.  
    For example: if he's a Barbarian, what was the name of the lodge he was in?  If he's not, what was his trade in the village?  
     Did he have friends?  Rivals/enemies?  A significant other (lady?) he left behind?  What did his family say when they found out?  How harsh was the exile process?  (did they Worf him, or did he have to fight his way off a burning stake?)

Trust me, things like this will make a good game.  Stats won't make the character any more than a good description will help you kill orcs (well, it might convince me to fudge more, so maybe).


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 8, 2010)

*gnap*


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 8, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Sindri Runfinngr   ((snip))
> Notes: Sindri is a summoner from Irrisen/the Lands of the Linnorm Kings.  His eidolon will be built as close to a troll as I can get it.  And I'll use the stats I rolled putting his 6 into Wisdom.





Cool!  Let's see the stats.  Do some shopping, and remember: NOTHING Masterwork *yet*.  


@everyone:  And let me know if you folks are going to pitch in for a wagon!   Or food, or a mule, or whatever the entire party could use.  

@Rangerjohn & Glasseye:  did you two meet up on the way out of Irresen/Lands of the Linnorm Kings?


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 8, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> *gnap*





*gnorp?*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> @walking dad:  I don't mind any of the classes (although I don't see the point of alchemist; is it a build thing, or are they different from Wizard?  How could they not just be a PrC of Wizard?)
> Be what makes you happy, and what works with the party.  We've got an Inquisitor and a Cleric, and a Sorcerer.
> 
> ...






GlassEye said:


> @Walking Dad: I stated on the bottom of page one I was working on a summoner.  I don't know if that really matters or not since FitD hasn't accepted a group yet; just pointing it out.




Sorry, but I have to bow out. RL takes a toll and it looks like I have to cancel some / most of my games 

As this hasn't started yet, it was an easier choice.

Happy gaming to all of you!


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 8, 2010)

@Everyone:  I've done some prep work!  I've got one of the sites you might stumble across detailed, including monsters and stats and suchnot, so that's fun.  I'm just about ready to go now, so if we can get some more players going we can do just that.

Also, I've tried one PC, and I'll try making some more just to get a sense of what you folks will be able to do.  I personally made a Gnome Bard, and those guys rock; I'm shocked I don't have a party of Bards here, people!  

I'm liking what I'm seeing here, too.  I want to meet these Ulfen adventurers, Varisian Clerics, and whatevertheheckelseweendupwith other folks.

I'll try to update the Character list and rules/house rules as best I can above.   Right now I'm off to work!


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Cool!  Let's see the stats.  Do some shopping, and remember: NOTHING Masterwork *yet*.
> 
> 
> @everyone:  And let me know if you folks are going to pitch in for a wagon!   Or food, or a mule, or whatever the entire party could use.



I'd better rework Sir Angus to remove his master work Bastard Sword then.

Angus will pitch in for the wagon etc. Is it OK that he has his own "combat trained" horse?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 8, 2010)

I edited my cleric to remove the masterwork gear, so I think I'm all set now. I'll pitch in money for a cart and mule so we have something to carry some decent food in. Who wants to live on trail rations for weeks? Plus given my strength and the stuff I'm already carrying I don't think I could carry my own food =P


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2010)

@fireinthedust

Are we allowed alchemist items such as everlasting lights, tanglefoot bags, etc?

I am assuming not, unless told otherwise.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 8, 2010)

Ghostcat:  yeah, let's limit that for now.  I want to focus on bare essentials, at the start.  Not that you couldn't just go buy some later (after locating an alchemist's shop), but we're starting out higher than first as it is.
     Basically, I want to start as "real" as we can get, before going "fantastic".  Like... George Martin-styles.  
      Oil would be fine, though.  Same thing for supplies like a vial of acid, or poison, or something.  Just not "a bag of thunder" or whatever.  matter of fact.

Also:  not to sound 4e, but do we have the team basics covered?  Like: Defense/tank, striker/damage, healer/buffs/"leader", etc.?


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 8, 2010)

So basically I need to drop the concept.  As a dragon disciple he would not be accepted by the culture.  They hate dragons.  Also a martial class is a requirement of the class.  They have to have access to all martial weapons.  As for how he earned his living, he is both a sailor and a guide.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 8, 2010)

I can have my character up soon... he'll pitch to the wagon


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll toss in for the wagon and mule, too.

Rangerjohn, are you ok with having met while still in the land of the Linnorm Kings and having travelled south together?  I'm not exactly sure what route would be best though it sounds like you would travel by ship as much as possible.  Ship isn't ideal for me but is workable.  If we do this it would mean that we've adventured/worked together for most of my/our pc's six levels.  Let me know what you think and if you have any ideas about it I'm willing to hear them.

For the rest of you/us, did we all meet for this job or do we have a history together?  I think a little bit of history together would be great and give us incentive to stick together later on.  If you can tolerate my pc and his corn-fed smurf, that is.

FitD, will Augment Summoning feat apply to the summoner's Summon Monster SLA?  As for roles, I've been thinking about that some.  My eidolon will most closely fit into the 'striker' role.  Sindri is a little more problematic.  He'll provide summons and buffs but once he's done with that he'll probably provide a little (crossbow) archery support.  I'm rearranging my stats to better fulfill this, if that's ok.

Also, FitD, do you have objections to Chaotic Neutral alignment?  It seems to be the best fit for self-centered but ultimately harmless.  If you think it'll be a problem I'll go with Chaotic Good instead.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 8, 2010)

Fireinthedust, sounds like you really want to start at 1st level.  I had trouble spending what I did, and with no special purchases, 2000 gp is way too much.
What do you envision us a trading company or something?  Also, you apparently, don't want the prestige classes, without the background.  Decide what you really want, and I'll design a new character.

If you decide to the current parameters, here are some answers to you questions.

  As for meeting up with other character, if I'm still Ulfen that sounds good.  For the Exile, I imagine it would depend on the individual in question.  For the most part I'm not welcome in the country, but I imagine, there are some I either had to fight or flee.  As for lodges I don't know the choices and how that would affect my character.  I haven't seen a description of them, like the Shoanti have.  As for family, I would say my father and brothers were part of the lodge, and it was a disgrace to the family, when the heritage was discovered.  For a wife, I doubt I was old enough for one before I was exciled.  Now a girlfriend/fiancee on the other hand has possiblities.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 8, 2010)

Glasseye said:

Rangerjohn, are you ok with having met while still in the land of the Linnorm Kings and having travelled south together?  I'm not exactly sure what route would be best though it sounds like you would travel by ship as much as possible.  Ship isn't ideal for me but is workable.  If we do this it would mean that we've adventured/worked together for most of my/our pc's six levels.  Let me know what you think and if you have any ideas about it I'm willing to hear them.



If you recall, he is in exile for his  own heritage, I doubt he would have a problem even if he knew the true story.  I see him judging an individual by his actions, rather his past or who was in his family.  Thinking about that if it isn't to far for the gold dragon line, I may even switch to chaotic good, for the individual freedom part.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 8, 2010)

I would guess that my character (Still coming up with a good name, I'm thinking Miltiades to go with the mythology thing, unless that's a bad name, hmm...) would probably not have a history with the other characters and would have just met them for this job. given the background I have:


He was a dark individual.

Off to the side of the fire, he sat, staring down at a longsword. he always kept it clean, though never once used it in a fight. He kept it with him because it was the sword that killed his family. he had taken it off the body of the leader of the raiding party. He also hunted down and killed every one of the raiders. except one. he has heard from his contacts that the last surviving member of the party was nearby, And so is traveling along with a group of adventurers.



Hopefully that is an acceptable backstory for a LE rogue/assassin, I'll play him as a better person than LE would normally provide, so he won't backstab everyone, he just considers them useless tools helping him to find his prey, so more of a grumpy person than evil really.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2010)

As to whether or not Angus knows the other characters. he is a professional caravan guard, who has been doing the job for ten years. Whether or not he has meet any of the others before,  depends on whether this is the first time they have travelled as guards.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2010)

Warning: work in progress!  There is a lot still to be done for Sindri & Half-Jack but this will at least give an idea where I am and the direction I'm taking.  Comments welcome.

*SINDRI RUNFINNGR*[sblock=Description & History]*DESCRIPTION*
Despite his extensive travels Sindri is still young (29 years old) and acts even younger than his age.  He’s a bit on the small side when compared to the average Ulfen (5 feet 10 inches tall and 180 lbs.) but he has fairly typical coloration of a man from the Lands of the Linnorm Kings: reddish-blond hair nearly down to his shoulders with a crooked center part and tucked behind his ears, a short, silky beard with more blond than red and a bit patchier than he would really like, light colored skin with a thick spray of freckles on his cheeks and nose that must frequently compete with a bit of sunburn, and hazel eyes.  Sindri wears a chain shirt with surprisingly little rust, a tattered, shaggy bear cloak that he’s worn since he woke a stone’s throw from the border of Irrisen, and an odd assortment of clothing that he’s collected from the countries that he has traveled through.  He currently favors Varisian fashion and wears a Varisian scarf of pale green and gold tied around his head.  He claims it was a love token from a beautiful dancer but he really bought it from a traveling merchant because it brings out the color of his eyes and to hide the glowing blue-white rune that appears on his forehead whenever he’s summoned Half-Jack.  The rune is Skaldic and matches the one on Half-Jack’s forehead; Sindri is afraid that it identifies him as being witch-cursed and so keeps it covered whenever he can.  On his right forearm is an unfinished Varisian tattoo.

*PERSONALITY*
Sindri is easily swayed to action (especially when he’s bored), lacks common sense, is frequently clueless, and can be rather oblivious about nearly everything (all due to his low Wis).  Despite his shortcomings Sindri is very personable and tends to attract friendly sorts of people.  He enjoys the typical Ulfen pastimes of singing, drinking, and storytelling and has an irrational dislike of crows.  Sindri has also discovered he has some small skill with languages.

*BACKGROUND*
Sindri Runfinngr woke to a changed life flat on his back, snow melting through his clothing, a gap in his memories, the cracked face of a porcelain doll clutched in one hand, and a half-frozen, torn carcass of a rabbit on his chest. Things didn’t improve much when he sat up and flung the carcass away from himself: snow melted through the seat of his pants and a blue-skinned Svellalfr with a glowing blue-white rune on its forehead poked his finger in Sindri’s face and Sindri heard the creature’s voice in his mind. “Me gifted you that, and you tosses it away?” The scrawny snow-goblin seemed downright offended.

Sindri, of course, did what any good Ulfen would do and tried to kill the creature.  However, being still befuddled, Sindri’s aim was off and the thing escaped.  Dazed and filled with a growing sense of dread Sindri tried to make his way to his home village.  He found _a_ village, a village that he thought was his own, but he knew no one and no one would speak to him shying away from him when he approached because of the glowing rune on his forehead.

The sense of dread that had faded once he moved away from the border of Irrisen began to return and he resolved to continue traveling westward.  During this time the goblin continued to approach Sindri and Sindri continued to drive it off.  He also met another traveler, an outcast named Ragnor, who didn’t shy away from the obviously magical rune and who convinced Sindri to at least hear the beast out since it had an identical rune.  Sindri and the goblin eventually worked things out though the creature had little to share other than that he and Sindri were bound together in some fashion.  Between encouragement from Ragnor and the goblin Sindri began to explore his new magics.  

The group eventually arrived in Kalsgard and took working passage on a ship headed south towards Varisa.  Sindri managed to use his magics to alter the goblin into something more at home in water and the goblin provided the ship with fresh fish on a regular basis which went a long way to lessening their initial hostility towards the creature and even made it a mascot of sorts.  One sailor named the goblin Half-Jack Jingle after a folktale from his homeland.

Time passed and they travelled south working as mercenaries whenever possible. Sindri’s skill in magic grew and as it did so did Half-Jack until the goblin more closely resembled an ice troll from the far north.  Sindri still has a blank spot in his memory but when he pushes himself to remember he is filled with visions of flapping crow wings and nausea. So he has closed that off and happily lives in the present not worrying about the gap.  He still lacks common sense but luckily Half-Jack is there to get him out of the worst of troubles he finds himself in.[/sblock]*Sindri Runfinngr*
AKA Sindri Crow-Killer

Male human (Ulfen) summoner 6
[Favored Class: Summoner]
Unaligned Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +3; *Senses* Perception -2

*STATISTICS*
*Str* 11 (+0)
*Dex* 16 (+3) [15 +1 (L4)]
*Con* 14 (+2)
*Int* 11 (+0)
*Wis* 6 (-2)
*Cha* 19 (+4) [17 +2 (human)]

*DEFENSES*
*HP* 48 (6d8+12)  Current HP: 32
*AC* 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14
[10 base, +4 armor, +3 Dex]
[+2 shield bonus to AC when within reach of eidolon]
*Fort* +4 (2 base, +2 con)
*Ref* +5 (2 base, +3 dex)
*Will* +3 (5 base, -2 wis)
[+2 to saves when within reach of eidolon]
*Speed* 30 ft. (20 ft. w/ medium enc.)

*OFFENSE*
*Base Atk* +4; *CMB* +4; *CMD* 17
*Melee* +4
-- spear +4 (1d8, x3)
*Ranged* +7
-- light crossbow +7 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 feet)

*FEATS* Spell Focus (Conjuration) [H], Augment Summoning [1], Combat Casting [3], Magical Aptitude [5]

*SKILLS* – 2 base, +1 favored class, +1 human
Bluff +10 (6 ranks, +4 Cha)
Knowledge (Arcana) +4 (1 rank, +3 class)
Knowledge (Geography) +4 (1 rank, +3 class)
Knowledge (Local) +9 (6 ranks, +3 class)
Linguistics +6 (3 ranks, +3 class)
Perform (Oratory) +5 (1 rank, +4 Cha)
Spellcraft +6 (1 rank, +3 class, +2 feat)
Use Magic Device +14 (5 ranks, +3 class, +4 Cha, +2 feat)

*Languages* Taldane (Common), Skald, Sign, Varisian

*SPECIAL QUALITIES*
*Human*
-- +2 to one ability (Charisma)
-- Medium
-- Normal speed: base speed 30 feet
-- Bonus feat: one extra feat at 1st level
-- Skilled: one extra skill rank at each level

*Summoner*
-- *Weapons & Armor*: proficient with simple weapons, may wear light armor without incurring arcane spell failure chance
-- *Spells*: see below
-- *Eidolon*: see current manifestation below
-- *Life Link*: sacrifice hp to prevent damage to eidolon.
-- *Summon Monster*: 7/day,  up to Summon Monster III
-- *Bond Senses*: 6 rounds/day, share eidolon’s senses
-- *Shield Ally*: +2 AC & saves when within eidolon reach
-- *Maker’s Call*: 1/day, dimension door (eidolon to summoner only)

*Summoner Spells Known* (CL 6)
2nd – Alter Self, Bull’s Strength, Haste, Wind Wall
1st – Alarm, Endure Elements, Enlarge Person, Magic Fang
0 – Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Resistance

*Spells per day*
[Base DC 14 + spell level (+1 with Conjuration spells)]
[Concentration check 1d20+10; +14 when casting on the defensive/grappled]
0 – unlimited, 1st – 5 XX, 2nd – 4 X

*Arms, Armor, and Equipment* (medium encumbrance)
- Chain shirt (100gp, 25lbs.)
- Spear (2gp, 6lbs.)
- Light Crossbow (35gp, 4lbs.)
-- 10 bolts (1gp, 1 lbs.)
- Traveler’s Outfit (1gp, 5lb [worn])
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
-- Small steel mirror (10gp, .5lbs.)
-- Trail rations, 3 days (15sp, 4 lbs.)	
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
- Spell component pouch (5gp, 2lbs.)___[158gp 5sp, 45 lbs.]

*Gear stowed in wagon*
- Tent (10gp, 20lbs.)
- Cold weather outfit (8gp, 7lbs.)___[18gp, 27lbs.]

- Light horse (75gp)
-- Bit & bridle (2gp, 1 lb.)
-- Riding saddle (10gp, 25 lbs.)
-- Saddlebags (4gp, 8lbs.)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Winter Blanket (5sp, 3lbs.)___[92gp 6sp, 46lbs.]
(268.5gp spent)
2000 gp

[sblock=Half-Jack]
Half-Jack Jingle
Male bipedal eidolon ‘ice-troll’
Large outsider
*Init* +1; *Senses* Darkvision, Scent, Perception +9

*STATISTICS*
*Str* 26 (+8) [16 +2 (Lbonus) +8 (size)]
*Dex* 12 (+1) [12 +2 (Lbonus) -2 (size)]
*Con* 18 (+4) [13 +1 (L3) +4 (size)]
*Int* 7 (-2)
*Wis* 10 (+0)
*Cha* 11 (+0)

*DEFENSES*
*HP* 75 (6d10+30)  Current HP: 26
*AC* 20, touch 10, flat-footed 19
[10 base, +10 natural armor, +1 Dex -1 size]
[natural armor: +4 (base) +2 (form) +2 (size) +2 (evolution)]
*Fort* +9 (5 base, +4 con)
*Ref* +3 (2 base, +1 dex)
*Will* +5 (5 base, +0 wis)
[+4 morale bonus on enchantment spells and effects]
*Speed* 30 feet
*Special Defenses* Evasion

*OFFENSE*
*Base Atk* +6; *CMB* +14; *CMD* 25
*Melee* +13
-- claws +13/+13 (1d8+8, x2)
[PA +11/+11 (1d8+12, x2)]
-- rend w/ two successful claw attacks +(1d8+12) damage

*FEATS* Power Attack, Self-Sufficient, Toughness

*SKILLS* – 24
Class skills: Bluff, Craft, Knowledge (Planes), Perception, Sense Motive, Stealth
Additional class skills: Heal, Intimidate, Knowledge (Nature), Survival
Heal +6 (1 ranks, +3 class, +2 feat)
Intimidate +8 (1 rank, +3 class, +4 size (for Med. & smaller only))
Knowledge (Nature) +5 (4 ranks, +3 class, -2 Int)
Perception +9 (6 ranks, +3 class)
Stealth +6 (6 ranks, +3 class, +1 Dex, -4 size)
Survival +19 (6 ranks, +8 racial, +3 class, +2 feat)

*Languages* Taldane (Common), Skald, Sign, Varisian

*SPECIAL QUALITIES*
*Eidolon*
-- Darkvision, 60 feet
-- Link: mental link between eidolon and summoner
-- Share spells: can cast self target spells on eidolon
-- Evasion: when subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex save for half damage, eidolon takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw
-- Devotion: +4 morale bonus on enchantment spells and effects

*Evolution Points* [9]
Improved Damage: Claw (1), Improved Natural Armor (1), Large (3), Rend (2), Scent (1), Skilled: Survival (1)
Free Evolutions: Claws, Limbs: Arms, Limbs: Legs

*DESCRIPTION*
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 9, 2010)

rangerjohn said:


> So basically I need to drop the concept. As a dragon disciple he would not be accepted by the culture. They hate dragons. Also a martial class is a requirement of the class. They have to have access to all martial weapons. As for how he earned his living, he is both a sailor and a guide.




Really?  I have the book now (yay!) and all I see is the need for Dragon Bloodline.  Nothing class-related about needing a martial class.  Is this Ulfen?  

What I *mean* is that *if* you're going to take barbarian it has to be because he *is* a Barbarian class.  In Ulfen society he'd be a tribe's berserker.  
    Watch the film "Eric the Viking" by one of the Monte Python guys: it's a comedy, but it's about this group of Vikings, one of whom is a Berserker (and his dad is one, too).  Everyone else is a warrior and a viking, just not a berserker per se.
     Basically, that would be your job.  Anyone else would still be professionally a warrior or tradesman.  Racially they'd be considered a "barbarian" by the southerners (Cheliax, Andoran, etc.).  It's just different from Class: Barbarian.  

If you're just an Ulfen, sorcerer would be fine.  Or Fighter, or Rogue, if you need to multiclass.  I'd be on you about that, too.  I'm *not* saying to drop it.  I'm saying go for it, but make it a part of your character if your character *is* that character.

@Glasseye:  if it's a feat to Augment Summoning spells... should be fine for your summoning spells.  Not your Eidolon, tho.

ALIGNMENT:  Ugh.  I like the 4e idea of "Good", "Lawful Good", "Evil", "Real-damn Evil", and "Unaligned".  Like, I get that there are Lawful spells, and that's fine, ditto Chaotic spells... but I don't see the difference between Chaotic and Neutral GOOD, or Lawful and Neutral Evil.   Chaotic Good, Neutral and Lawful Neutral, whatever your reasons may be, are basically Unaligned anyway (just for different reasons and expressed in different ways).  I DON'T think anyone's really in-it-for-chaos (like the Joker) without evil... well, maybe (like Schizophrenics, or 16 year old punk rockers, or Puck from Shakespeare)...
     Unless you're a Cleric, use the basic system from 4e, for reference for your personality; and pick an alignment just in case I need magic.  

Overall, I don't want Alignment to get int he way.  This isn't a Michael Moorcock story.  Folk tales didn't have "chaotic neutral", those are labels we, the reader, put on the stories.  That bugs me.  I want to figure out who these characters are before I put them through a Myers-Briggs test!


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 9, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Hopefully that is an acceptable backstory for a LE rogue/assassin, I'll play him as a better person than LE would normally provide, so he won't backstab everyone, he just considers them useless tools helping him to find his prey, so more of a grumpy person than evil really.





See, this is why I don't like traditional alignments.  Evil is evil.  You're talking about Unaligned: ie, not a bad person but he's got an active dark side.

sorry, I'm in social services, and I just don't see realistic differences described by the alignments that can't easily be done by another system.  If we didn't have alignments, you might say "he's a bit of a curmudgeon and an anti-hero, but he'll come through in a pinch".  

Evil, to me, is guys who'll steal your wallet and then pretend to help you try and find it.  They're guys who'll beat up a hooker after they use her because "she's a tramp", or rip off an old woman when they're supposed to be a cleaning lady/retirement home staff.  They're cops whose solution to society's problems is to beat up someone's father or brother or son simply because they're a homeless alcoholic or drug addict.  these things happen a lot, and are real.
     So if you're going to be Evil, that's what you'd need to do; be you Lawful, Neutral or Chaotic.  Otherwise, go "neutral" or "unaligned with Good tendencies".    [/example]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> @Glasseye:  if it's a feat to Augment Summoning spells... should be fine for your summoning spells.  Not your Eidolon, tho.




I understand the eidolon ability is a whole 'nother beast, so to speak, and that the Augment Summoning feat won't work for it.  I was referring to the summoner's spell-like ability to cast Summon Monster spells x times/day.  His Summon Monster I-IX (spell-like ability) is a spell but not so I was a little confused.  Since asking earlier today I've found this which says yes, Augment Summoning does work on the Summon Monster SLA but I just want to verify whether you agree with this or not so we're on the same page.



			
				fireinthedust said:
			
		

> ALIGNMENT:  <snip>




Ok.  So my pc, not being a champion of good or evil or chaos or law, is 'unaligned'.  For purposes of spells, though, I slap a 'CN' label on him and don't worry about it too much.  Got it.  Hopefully, my personality paragraph for Sindri (when I get it done) will be much more informative than the artificial alignment label about who he is and how he acts.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 9, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> I understand the eidolon ability is a whole 'nother beast, so to speak, and that the Augment Summoning feat won't work for it.  I was referring to the summoner's spell-like ability to cast Summon Monster spells x times/day.  His Summon Monster I-IX (spell-like ability) is a spell but not so I was a little confused.  Since asking earlier today I've found this which says yes, Augment Summoning does work on the Summon Monster SLA but I just want to verify whether you agree with this or not so we're on the same page.




Yeah, definitely the same page.  Thanks for the research!  I don't see the harm in it, but what does it do?  More powerful summoned stats, or just having them around longer?




> Ok.  So my pc, not being a champion of good or evil or chaos or law, is 'unaligned'.  For purposes of spells, though, I slap a 'CN' label on him and don't worry about it too much.  Got it.  Hopefully, my personality paragraph for Sindri (when I get it done) will be much more informative than the artificial alignment label about who he is and how he acts.




Yeah, sounds okay.   I'm going to ask you guys, as I'm assuming you've played with other groups in PF:  how often does Alignment come up in 3e?  I read it alot, but I don't play 3e that much.  I mean, do Aligned spells really come up that often?  Should I care?

It wouldn't just be the default non-champion Alignment, though.  If you're unaligned and hate authority and organization, yeah CN is fine.  But if you just don't care either way, and just do your own thing, that could also be TN (true neutral, obviously).  

I'm totally over-thinking this, I know, and frankly we'll know best once we start RPing.

QUESTION:  what do you folks think about letting the characters tell us who they are?  Like, keep Alignment blank for the first... month or so?  Right now it's academic, but we don't really know how we'll feel once we're in character, solving problems.

Other than Clerics, or if you have a really strong sense of who this person is.  I've had that, like for a Paladin back in the day (who I'd say was LG, but the "laws" were more like Axioms, which included Chaotic Good as a general principle.  He'd have been "Good" rather than "Lawful Good" in 4e terms...  I know a PFRPG game isn't the best place to mention that, but it's just a model).  Anyway, right from the get-go I had a pretty good idea of who he was.
    Other times, like for a supers game, I didn't find the character's voice for a while.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Yeah, definitely the same page.  Thanks for the research!  I don't see the harm in it, but what does it do?  More powerful summoned stats, or just having them around longer?




The Summon Monster spell-like ability is just like the spell.  Augment Summoning feat grants summoned monsters a +4 Str and +4 Con.  No increase in duration.



			
				fireinthedust said:
			
		

> Yeah, sounds okay.   I'm going to ask you guys, as I'm assuming you've played with other groups in PF:  how often does Alignment come up in 3e?  I read it alot, but I don't play 3e that much.  I mean, do Aligned spells really come up that often?  Should I care?
> 
> It wouldn't just be the default non-champion Alignment, though.  If you're unaligned and hate authority and organization, yeah CN is fine.  But if you just don't care either way, and just do your own thing, that could also be TN (true neutral, obviously).
> 
> ...




Alignment hasn't ever been much of an issue in my games.  People make the note on their sheet and then generally ignore it unless they are trying to live up to a certain code.  So, I have no issue with leaving it blank and seeing how things play out.  And reading your description of CN as hating authority and organization makes me realize that doesn't quite feel like the right alignment for Sindri.  As far as I know right now he doesn't have any reason to hate authority.  So again, I'm good with letting it float and seeing how it turns out.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 9, 2010)

fireinthedust, upon rereading your right!  I must have it confused with eldritch knight, which I also considered.   So sorcerer 5 dragon disciple 1 it is.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 9, 2010)

*@fireinthedust* I've updated Sir Angus to remove his masterwork sword and add his common equipment. I believe he is now ready to go. Can you please give him the once over.

Sir Angus De Gaunt


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 9, 2010)

I can only think of two times that we've ever referred to alignment in games I've been in. Once during a game that used Slaad heavily, we had to check alignments because they had a spell that has different effects based on how close to the chaotic scale you were. Chaotic = no damage, neutral = 1/2, lawful = full.
The other time is in a game we currently have on going in the Legacy of Fire AP. Our whole party is composed of paladins so there are some things we can't do and others we need to be completely clear on our motives for. For example, we don't have an issue stealing something important from evil guys (ie, not money, but a key or documents we need). However we can't torture prisoners for information, but we can punish them for their crimes including a death sentence. It's made for some interesting conversations. We've had to argue evil as a result of environment or evil as an integral part of their being after we captured a gnoll bandit who asked for mercy. It comes up a bit more in this game but only as a reminder that the players need to make decisions that are in line with their character. We have a history of "kill everyone first, then Speak with Dead second." so we're trying to break out of that mold.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm still here.  Sorry I haven't gotten to posting my character as of yet; reality is a harsh mistress.  I should have it up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 9, 2010)

fireinthedust, can go over Ragnor again?  Also guys, Ragnor had plenty of funds to purchase the wagon and team, and food for 200 man/days so keep that in mind when making purchases.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 10, 2010)

Rangerjohn:  I'm not saying don't be a Barbarian, but I want you to have him *as* a barbarian if you're going to be one.  It's like if you wanted to be an eldritch knight: why are you a fighter *and* a wizard?  (or are you going Swordmage, I dunno).  I thought a barbarian who discovered sorcery through his rage wasn't awful, actually.  (Still, if you're primary caster guy, why lose a level of that?)
       That's the thing I was asking.  It's still there, even if you're a straight sorcerer:  why decide to be a Dragon Disciple?  What is it that distinguishes him from other sorcerers?  



Glasseye:  I've been thinking: if you've got a mysterious past, should you as a player know it?  Like Wolverine not knowing his past for (insert my childhood) years, until a recent (movie-related and awful) origins reveal.       
      If you leave it up to me, I could work *something* into the setting (though not necessarily the plot, per se), and you could puzzle it out.  I'm not saying that it wouldn't be exactly what you said; but if you know, then why try figuring things out?  And how do I keep you on your toes?
    Could I try coming up with a reason he woke up in the snow with a doll in his hand?  


Money:  don't buy everyone else stuff.  You just happen to have a pile of money right now, I guess.  So long as the shopping list is basic... also, maybe your party just got paid for another job, but in rolls of silk and ribbons, jars of tea, sugar, spice, and everything nice.  (and a puppy dog tail for Sindri's Troll, if he's good).

    It's everyone pitching in for the wagon.

What is a Flamberge?  I can't find it in my hardcopy (so pretty, that book)


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 10, 2010)

Flamberge: A fancy way of saying "two-handed sword" with a flame- or wavy-looking blade.  S'cool beans.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Glasseye:  I've been thinking: if you've got a mysterious past, should you as a player know it?  Like Wolverine not knowing his past for (insert my childhood) years, until a recent (movie-related and awful) origins reveal.
> If you leave it up to me, I could work *something* into the setting (though not necessarily the plot, per se), and you could puzzle it out.  I'm not saying that it wouldn't be exactly what you said; but if you know, then why try figuring things out?  And how do I keep you on your toes?
> Could I try coming up with a reason he woke up in the snow with a doll in his hand?




I'm ultimately willing to leave the why's and what for's up to you to determine.  Let me propose something and see if you are ok with this idea: Sindri wakes in the snow very near the Irrisen border, broken doll, Half-Jack; just like before but he has the memories of life as Sindri the Ulfen warrior from the Lands of the Linnorm Kings complete with former desire to become one of the Blackravens and current desire to get far away from where he is now.  He initially tries to kill Half-Jack but the little guy gets away.  Sindri goes back to his village but nothing is the same: no one he remembers is there, no one knows him, and no one really want to talk to him because of the glowing rune on his forehead.  He travels west towards Kalsgard and all the while Jack keeps making overtures.  He runs into Ragnar who sees the matching runes and convinces Sindri to at least listen to what the goblin has to say.  All Half-Jack has to tell him though is that they are linked and the basics of his summoning; a reluctant beginning to their alliance.  They hop ship at Kalsgard and begin working their way south, etc., etc.  Sindri's only memory of what happened at the border is that of black flapping wings and it makes him nauseous to think about it, so he doesn't as much as possible.

I kinda like the quasi Rip van Winkle aspect of the above idea but could also go with having everything a blank before he woke up in that snowdrift, skipping the village scene, and picking up his history from there.  Let me know which of these you prefer or if you have a third option.

As for figuring things out and keeping me on my toes?  Sindri doesn't strike me as the kind of guy to plumb the mysteries of the universe (he's more like the happy-go-lucky grasshopper than the ant from that tale) so it may not ever be relevant unless you make it an issue.

Side note: still working on finishing the mechanics of Sindri/Jack.  It's like two characters in one and taking me longer to complete than anticipated.  Plus I keep going back to the fun history/description part, lol.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 10, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> I'm ultimately willing to leave the why's and what for's up to you to determine.




I like both options.  Maybe he remembers *a* village, and couldn't find them at all.  I dunno!




> As for figuring things out and keeping me on my toes?  Sindri doesn't strike me as the kind of guy to plumb the mysteries of the universe (he's more like the happy-go-lucky grasshopper than the ant from that tale) so it may not ever be relevant unless you make it an issue.




Me?  No.  The rest of the Universe?  Well... that's another kettle of pickled fish, isn't it?



> Side note: still working on finishing the mechanics of Sindri/Jack.  It's like two characters in one and taking me longer to complete than anticipated.  Plus I keep going back to the fun history/description part, lol.




I'm the same way.  I also get sidetracked by people who absolutely must have me talk to them the moment I settle down to actually working or doing something productive.  guh.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 10, 2010)

@fireinthesky: Will you be allowing players to select traits?


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 10, 2010)

You're looking suspiciously full, fireinthedust - got as many as you can handle for now?

Funnily enough I generated a level 6 PC for another game that never started, so if you need an alternate (or can fit in 1 more now) let me know.

Have fun all!


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 10, 2010)

Flamberge was on the web link you gave.  I would have gone straight greatsword on reflection.  It gave 18-20 crits without the exotic weapon proficiency that I can see.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 10, 2010)

As for going dragon disciple it means embracing your dragon heritage.  I saw the character as doing that.  After all he has had to abandon his culture, the devotion he would have had for family and clan has turned inward to his roots.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 10, 2010)

*unnamed Human Inquisitor*

*ab -- Male Human Inquisitor, 6*
*CR* 6; *Lawful Neutral* *Medium Humanoid*; *HD* 8d6
*HP* 36; **Init* +5 ; *Spd* 30'
*Deity*: Abadar

**Cunning Initiative* adds Wis mod to Initiative checks.

*AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-Footed* 14
*Chain Shirt, *+4 AC, -2 Check Penalty

*Base Atk* +4; *CMB *+7*, CMD *19
*Melee* sickle +6 or +4/+4 (1d6+2; x2) or
*Melee* quarterstaff +6 or +4/+4 (1d6+2; x2) or
*Ranged* longbow +6 (1d8; x3)

*Abilities* Str 14 (+2), Dex 15 (+2), Con 10 (+0), Int 16 (+3), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 17 (+3)
*Saves* Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +8

*Skills* (all at 9 ranks + stat mods)
  Diplomacy +12, **Intimidate +15, *Know Arcana +12, *Know Nature +12, *_Know Nobility +13_, *_Know Religion +13_, Perception +12, **Sense Motive +15, Spellcraft +12, _Use Magic Device +13_.

*Child of the Temple* trait adds +1 to _Know Nobility_ and _Know Religion_, and _Know Nobility_ becomes a class skill.
*Dangerous Curiosity*  trait adds +1 to _Use Magic Device_, and _UMD_ becomes a class skill.
  * *Monster Lore* adds +3 Wis mod to checks made to ID monsters and their weaknesses.
  ** *Stern Gaze* adds +3 morale bonus (1/2 level) to these checks.

*Feats* Two-Weapon Fighting, Double Slice, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Precise Strike (teamwork bonus feat)

*Languages* Common + 3

*Class Abilities: *Nobility Domain, Judgment, Monster Lore, Orisons, Stern Gaze, Cunning Initiative, Detect Alignment (law, chaos, good, evil at will), Track (Survival +6), Solo Tactics (treat allies as having teamwork feat), Teamwork Feat (2), Bane (6 rounds/day), Discern Lies (6 rounds/day)

  [sblock=Nobility Domain 6/day, 3 rnd dur]_Inspiring Word (Sp)_:  As a standard action, you can speak an inspiring word to a creature  within 30 feet. That creature receives a +2 morale bonus on attack  rolls, skill  checks, ability checks, and saving throws  for a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your cleric level (minimum 1). You  can use this power a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom  modifier.[/sblock][sblock=Judgment 2/day]Starting at 1st level, an inquisitor can pronounce judgment upon her foes as a swift action. Starting when the judgment is made, the inquisitor receives a bonus or special ability based on the type of judgment made. The bonuses granted by the judgment continue to improve on following rounds, reaching a maximum bonus that lasts until the judgment ends.

  At 1st level, an inquisitor can use this ability once per day. At 4th level and every three levels thereafter, the inquisitor can use this ability one additional time per day. Once activated, this ability lasts until the combat ends, at which point all of the bonuses immediately end. The inquisitor must participate in the combat to gain these bonuses. If she is frightened, panicked, paralyzed, stunned, unconscious, or otherwise prevented from participating in the combat, the ability does not end, but all of the bonuses reset to those granted on the first round until she can participate in the combat again.

  When the inquisitor uses this ability, she must select one type of judgment to make. As a swift action, she can change this judgment to another type, but doing so resets the bonus granted to those granted on the first round. 


_Destruction_: The inquisitor is filled with divine wrath, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all weapon damage rolls. This bonus increases by +1 each round after the first, to a maximum of +3 on the third and following rounds. At 10th level, all of these bonuses are doubled (+2 on the first round, +4 on the second, and so on).
_Healing_: The inquisitor is surrounded by a healing light, gaining Fast Healing 1. This causes the inquisitor to heal 1 point of damage each round as  long as the inquisitor is alive and the judgment lasts. The amount of  healing increases by 1 point of damage each round after the first, to a  maximum of 3 points of damage on the third and following rounds. At 10th  level, the amount of healing doubles (2 hp on the first round, 4 on the  second, and so on).
_Justice_: The judgment spurs the inquisitor to seek justice, granting a +1 sacred bonus on all attack rolls. This bonus increases by +1 each round after the first, to a maximum of +3 on the third and following rounds. At 10th level, the bonus is doubled on all attack rolls made to confirm critical hits.
_Piercing_: The judgment gives the inquisitor great focus and makes her spells more potent. This grants a +1 sacred bonus on Concentration checks and caster level checks made to overcome a target’s spell resistance. This bonus increases by +1 each round after the first to a maximum of +3 on the third and following rounds. At 10th level, all of these bonuses are doubled (+2 on the first round, +4 on the second, and so on).
_Protection_: The inquisitor is surrounded by a protective aura, granting a +1 sacred bonus to armor class. This bonus increases by +1 each round after the first, to a maximum of +3 on the third and following rounds. At 10th level, the bonus is doubled against attack rolls made to confirm critical hits against you.
_Purity_: The inquisitor is protected from the vile taint of her foes, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all saving throws. This bonus increases by +1 each round after the first, to a maximum of +3 on the third and following rounds. At 10th level, the bonus is doubled against curses, diseases, and poisons.
_Resiliency_: The judgment makes the inquisitor resistant to harm, granting damage reduction 1/magic. This bonus increases to 2/magic on the second round, and 3/magic on the third and following rounds. At 10th level, this damage reduction changes from magic to an alignment (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) that is opposite the inquisitor’s. If she is Neutral, the inquisitor does not receive this increase.
_Resistance_: The inquisitor is shielded by a flickering aura, gaining 2 points of energy resistance against one energy type (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic) chosen when the judgment is declared. The protection increases by 2 each round after the first, to a maximum of 6 on the third and following rounds. At 10th level, the amount of protection increases to 5 on the first round, plus an additional 5 each round thereafter, to a maximum of 15 on the third and following rounds.
_Smiting_: The judgment bathes the inquisitor’s weapons in a divine light. This judgment provides no bonus on the first round. On the second round, the inquisitor’s weapons count as magic for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction. On the third and following rounds, the inquisitor’s weapons also count as one alignment type (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) for the purpose of bypassing damage reduction. The type selected must match one of the inquisitor’s alignments. If the inquisitor is Neutral, she does not receive a bonus on the third round. At 10th level, on the third and following rounds, the inquisitor’s weapons also count as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction (but not for reducing hardness).
[/sblock]*Inquisitor Spells Known* -- 6/4/4; DC 13 + Spell Level
*Orisons (DC 13) *-- create water, detect magic, detect poison, light, mending, stabilize
*1st Level (DC 14) 5/Day* – comprehend languages, cure light wounds, magic weapon, shield of faith
*2nd Level (DC 15) 4/Day* – calm emotions, cure moderate wounds, hold person, shatter

*Possessions*:


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry for the delay: I had to repair my computer, and now I'm at work.

I have to say, after reading the PFC book I bought, and the bestiary encounters I crafted for the first few encounters, I am soooo jealous of you guys being able to play in this game.  Just saying.  

Herobizkit:  not sky, dust.  FitD is also good.  And I'm rather partial to Dungeon Master, like from the TV show, and if you go for option 3 I'll try to answer in the form of a cryptic riddle before vanishing while you and the rest of the party learns a valuable life lesson (go joe!).

Rangerjohn:  ah.  good link, nifty info, and it isn't in the core book but I like it.  I'll keep it in mind.  However, if you're straight sorcerer then you don't need it.  Still, there you go.  
      I like the dragon disciple, actually.  The whole bloodlines thing really seems to work for me, and makes Sorcerer something other than just a series of caster levels to add to outsiders/dragons.


Okay, so there's the question of how everyone knows each other that we should try to cover.  I heard mercenary company, or caravan guards.

Personally, we can tie up loose ends by having you guys recruited at an Inn.  Not in any dramatic way, but the Scholar could have gone up to you individually and said "hey, join up".  Or, if we're talking about a pre-existing "band of brothers", that's also doable.  If you have a name, fine; if not, also good.

So however he recruited you, the Scholar took you to a side room and said "I have this map, it leads to an item that I need.  Please go in and get it for me, pleasepleaseplease and I'll pay you gold".  We can RP this in a thread, if everyone's good, but that's the geist of it and I'd rather start with action.

In fact, that could explain why you each have so much starting gold handy.  Up front cash, to prove that he's serious, and you can loot anything other than this item (though he calls dibs on special art objects related to his research, and would like to document anything you find for his records; but he's not in it for gold, just the historical information (which he can write up and publish, through pathfinder society or some other scholarly circle, and make a real living; which would let him hire more adventurers for more research, etc.).  He's not an adventurer, and in fact you get the feeling his only other talent is expert bleeding/getting knocked unconscious.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 11, 2010)

Random question.  Why do we have fun trying to put together all of the information on our character sheets?  It drives me batty that I need several hours to put this thing together.

@fireinthedust and everyone, really:  I'm all for having a pre-existing caravan/merchant/military/Band of Brothers mercenary-type group.

@fireinthedust specifically: My character concept is a city-based inquisitor who was a protector of the wealthy, being noble-esque himself (or at least from their inner circle). He also worships Abadar the Gold-Fisted.  Do you know of a relevant city I might be from, and where I might find some inspirational reading about said city?

Added: For my character, I'd like to work in the idea that he was disgruntled with his former employer and/or city of employment.  He's LN, so it could be that said city degenerated too far into corruption and he was ousted for not being a 'dirty cop'.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 11, 2010)

My character is a professional caravan guard.  So he could easily have meet the others on a previous job. Perhaps we had just been paid off and were having a quiet drink before looking for more work when the scholar found us and offered us work.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 11, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> You're looking suspiciously full, fireinthedust - got as many as you can handle for now?
> 
> Funnily enough I generated a level 6 PC for another game that never started, so if you need an alternate (or can fit in 1 more now) let me know.
> 
> Have fun all!




*Bump* 

I'll take the lack of response as meaning the game is full, but just in case you didn't see my post above...


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 11, 2010)

Just gotta say I've seen Grufflehead's rp in another game and he would be an excellent addition.  And FireintheDust hasn't really said yet if we're all in or if he's selecting a few of us or what.  There's still a chance.

Characters proposed so far:
Rangerjohn - Ragnor Drakechild, Ulfen Sorcerer/Dragon Disciple
Selc Silverhand - Keepiru, Varisian Cleric of Desna
Ghostcat - Sir Angus de Gaunt, Taldan (?) Fighter
GandalfMithradir - Unnamed, Rogue/Assassin
Herobizkit - Unnamed, Inquisitor
GlassEye - Sindri Runfinngr, Ulfen Summoner (+Half-Jack, Eidolon 'Troll')

Hope to get Sindri's update posted today...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, my internet crashed for a bit, but I'm still here!

As for Alignment, I'm fine with leaving it blank.

My character will be up by Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks GlassEye - I know our previous adventuring together was brief, but I really enjoyed it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, gosh I have no idea.  

Honestly, I don't think I've ever been in a game (Player or DM) where someone didn't disappear within the first month or so.  I tend to let in a few players, then people don't post and vanish (maybe embarassed they didn't post, so they don't suck it up and get back in the game; I mean, I care more that they're not posting than that they are, if that makes sense).

I'm hoping whoever does play is at least (at least!) good at chit chat.  Key skill there, people.  Also descriptions and keeping things interesting.  

So yeah, post your character.  I'll pick the ones that work best.  Keep in mind that I'm going to consider what's good for the party, so I'll have basic roles in mind (ie: 4e style composition concerns; I don't want everyone bleeding out, but I also don't want a three-month combat vs. a monster no one can touch; and for sure I don't want a lone hero who takes on the universe while everyone else "watches in awe").
    Are we all human, all male?

Y'know what?  I want to get this sucker started.  I'll pick at least five on Wednesday, and we'll start on Thursday-Friday.  If everyone works well together, I might even bump it up to seven players.  HOWEVER I don't want lag time, and I'll 'off" a few PCs if their players don't post.  That on top of the foes who may simply munch on your bones in the course of this sucker as it is (oh ye Herobizkit-stat block PCs).


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 12, 2010)

Trust me, it took me 3 hours just to get the stat block looking presentable.  You don't like stat-block PC's?


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 12, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Are we all human, all male?




The character I have in mind is a female dwarf, so 'no' if you let me in... 

As far as role goes, she's a melee fighter, but one who is quite different to Sir Angus so I don't see much, if any, toe stepping between them. She was very much written to be part of an adventuring company so skill-wise her focus is on logistical and other support activities for the group -  she is very competent at woodcraft, foraging and wilderness lore (ie Survival), is a good teamstress (Handle Animal and a little Profession), and coping with the bumps and sprains of travelling (Heal) amongst other things.

Posting wise, I am in the fortunate position of being able to check here all day so other than being on holiday then I am on pretty much every day. From our one brief time together I can say that both GlassEye and I like to be descriptive and informative in our posts - I have been in a lot of games where too many of the players think a 1 liner is perfectly adequate by way of response. I'm more inclined to think if you only care enough about the game that 1 line is all you can be bothered to contribute, then maybe it isn't the game for you...

I'm at work, and my PC notes are at home so I'll post up a background later for you to look at, and then stats once I get a chance. 

One thing I'd like to request from another of the players: I need a hook to be part of the group (I have one in mind). It requires 1 of you to set aside either one of your language slots or a skill rank, and be part of my backstory. If this is a long-established adventuring company then the direct link to another PC isn't so vital as it can be done second hand BUT I still need at least 1 person to burn a skill rank or a language slot - once you see the background you'll know why!


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> One thing I'd like to request from another of the players: I need a hook to be part of the group (I have one in mind). It requires 1 of you to set aside either one of your language slots or a skill rank, and be part of my backstory. If this is a long-established adventuring company then the direct link to another PC isn't so vital as it can be done second hand BUT I still need at least 1 person to burn a skill rank or a language slot - once you see the background you'll know why!




I'll do it as long as it doesn't conflict with my background.  I could easily exchange Giant for whatever it is that you need.  The eidolon isn't actually a troll after all and Sindri isn't likely to have picked it up in that case.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2010)

Updated Sindri.  Added description, personality paragraph, revised history, finished mechanics.  Haven't spent much gold and still need a description for Half-Jack.  Still thinking about Sindri's spell list; some overlap with Ragnar's so I'm thinking I might want to make some revisions to it.  Wish the _Transmogrify_ spell was available.  Aside from the two things above I think he's finished and playable.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 12, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> And I'm rather partial to Dungeon Master, like from the TV show, and if you go for option 3 I'll try to answer in the form of a cryptic riddle before vanishing while you and the rest of the party learns a valuable life lesson (go joe!).



Okay, but if we see a baby unicorn I'm going to cook it and eat it! Uni annoyed the hell out of me =P



grufflehead said:


> The character I have in mind is a female dwarf, so 'no' if you let me in...
> One thing I'd like to request from another of the players: I need a hook to be part of the group (I have one in mind). It requires 1 of you to set aside either one of your language slots or a skill rank, and be part of my backstory. If this is a long-established adventuring company then the direct link to another PC isn't so vital as it can be done second hand BUT I still need at least 1 person to burn a skill rank or a language slot - once you see the background you'll know why!




As part of my backstory my character stopped in Janderhoff for a year, the dwarven city of Varisia, and I spent a point for Dwarven to go with it if that helps any.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 12, 2010)

SelcSilverhand said:


> As part of my backstory my character stopped in Janderhoff for a year, the dwarven city of Varisia, and I spent a point for Dwarven to go with it if that helps any.




Heh, not exactly...

OK, rather than keep anyone else in suspense about my cryptic hinting, Renya is mute. Not as in born-like-that, rather as in <snip R-rated abuse> and having her tongue cut/torn out by some rather unpleasant fellows who sacked the monastery she was resident in. So communication is now via sign language; as long as one of you can 'translate' that's fine, but if some of us have been together for a while then the more the merrier.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 12, 2010)

Ragnor has learned the skill, makes sense he is the scholar of the group and it is his wagon you would be driving.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 12, 2010)

Grufflehead:  heh.  Just thinking whether this would be possible to RP in PBP... and then thinking fun things to do with this.  hee hee hee (disappears behind GM screen, beyond which you can hear the sounds of maniacal chuckling and a lot of erasing followed by vicious scribbles cutting into the pages).

 If anyone can think of any reason why this crowned prince of the realm, and this brain-sucking tentacle-monster, should not be joined in holy matrimony, speak now or forever hold your peace... anyone?  anyone?  Bueller? 


Traits:  Let's start with what we have.  I'm new to this, and I'm not looking to make things more complicated.  I want, for example, to know whether or not you folks will incinerate a BBEG in one shot before I throw over bonus stuff.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 12, 2010)

Alright!

Concerning my Ability to post: I am a high schooler, so until June 5 I won't be able to get on a lot during the day, my lunch period is from 11:00 to 11:30 so I can post then and then on weekdays I can get on after 3:30 most days, no internet on saturdays, well, dial up, but that doesn't count at 15 mghz/minute and non-reliability, on sundays I can post after 3:00 to 5:00


And here's my character, I'll get my extra stuff (Death Attack, other rogue abilities) in tomorrow:

[sblock=Un-named Assassin]

Rogue 5/Assassin 1

HP: 39
AC: 16/17 (Dodge) (10+ 4 Dexterity+ 2 Leather +1 Dodge)


STR: 16
DEX: 19
CON: 13
INT: 16
WIS: 11
CHA: 13

Attacks: 
Composite Shortbow: +8 (1d6+3)
2 Daggers: +4/+4 (1d4+3/1d4+1)
Dagger (Thrown): +8 (1d4+3)
Longsword: +2 (1d8+3)
Sneak Attack +4d6 when flanked or otherwise flat-footed


Skills: Acrobatics +14 (6 ranks), Appraise +12 (6 ranks), Bluff +10 (6), Climb +12 (6), Disable Device +14 (6), Disguise +10 (6), Intimidate +10 (6), Perception +10 (6), Stealth +14 (6), Diplomacy +11 (4)

Feats: Two-Weapon Fighting, Point Blank Shot, Skill Focus (Diplomacy), Dodge

Rogue Talents: Fast Stealth, Rogue Crawl

[/sblock]


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 12, 2010)

OK, I thought I'd try something a little different for my backstory. Apologies to Herobizkit for not managing to fit in a reference to his character. Hope you enjoy it (stats to follow if you approve...)



              The young man sat nursing his drink, watching two drops of condensation form into one, then begin to trickle slowly down the outside of his glass. 'At least the beer hasn't turned on me' he thought morosely. What a week: his boss at the garage had told him that due to the downturn they would have to let him go, when he'd told his girlfriend they'd had a blazing row which had ended up in her storming off to her mother's, and when he got back to the little apartment he had been renting while the pair of them saved for a place of their own, he found it had been broken into, and his guitar and most of his CDs had been taken. And then it started to rain...


     What had possessed him to go to the track he couldn't decide, but after betting on 4 dogs, hot dogs would have run faster, even *in* their buns, he had made a wet withdrawal to O'Malley's and taken out his last 20 bucks to buy the beer, and put 'Highway to Hell' on the jukebox.


     He noticed the woman slip into the seat next to him. Old dear, sold the Racing Post down at the corner of 3rd and Missouri. Never spoken to her, but from the way she was looking at her drink, she'd had the same sort of day. The young man raised his glass in salute, and got one in return. 

'Rough day, dearie?' said the newcomer; more a statement than a question. 'Well, it'll break soon' she said, returning to her drink.

'Can't get much worse' the young man said, a trace of resignation in his voice, 'but who knows how else Lady Luck plans to screw with me'. At that, the old woman looked at him – right at him – and said 'Lady Luck don't work like that kid, there's method in her madness'. Seeing the enquiring look she got, she continued 'let me tell you a story, a little morality tale you might say'. She signalled to the bored looking barman for two more then turned so the young man could now see her face fully. She smiled, revealing yellow teeth.


 'Way back in history, the world was different to now. There was things that don't walk the earth no more – elves and dwarves and other things like that'.


'WHAT?' exclaimed the young man 'you're trying to cheer me up with some Harry Potter sh*t? Get lost....'


'Woah, kid, hear me out' said the other, 'it's just an example that's all. Anyways, there was this young girl, a dwarf actually, name was something like Rana or Renee, no Renya, that's it, Renya. You think you got it bad? Wait til you hear the stuff that happened to her. Her mother died giving birth to her. Her father? He didn't last much longer before some illness or other got to him, so she ended up in some monastery getting looked after by monks. You know, like St Pat's over on Chicago. Well, she was happy there, settled down, got an education, learned a few things, cos she was bright kid. So just when she thought Fate had forgotten about her, along come these raiders, real bad dudes. Well, they up and kill everyone they can find, but the women, well', the woman lowered her voice in case anyone else should overhear the sordid details, 'the women they raped, and then cut out their tongues so they couldn't tell anyone about it'.


     The graphic account brought a grimace to the young man's face. 'Jesus' he muttered.


'You'd think after all that, you might just give up, but not this girl, no sir. A couple of guys found her in the burnt out ruins, and brought her round. They offered to take her back to town with them, so she went. And on the way, she saved their bacon when the bridge they were crossing gave way under them – jumped in the river and pulled the pair of them out, and gave one of them the kiss of life as well. I guess they reckoned she'd just leave once they got to town, but when they hit the road, there she was tagging along behind. After a while they even managed to figure out some sign language so they could talk to each other too. She was certainly a fighter, Renya, in more ways than one'.


'Well, they hung about together for a while before they met up with a bunch of other guys, like Sir Angus – I could tell you a story or two about him – and ended up escorting some scholar out into the wilds to find something. Want to know a funny bit? One of the other guys, his family were killed by the same raiders as attacked the monastery. Ever heard the phrase 'don't get mad, get even? Well, boy did he ever get even!'  
     'Anyway, the story with the scholar went a bit like this.....'.



      The young man sat nursing his drink, watching two drops of condensation form into one, then begin to trickle slowly down the outside of his glass. 'You don't really believe that cr*p do you?' he asked the speaker.

     The  old woman drained her own glass, slid off the bar stool, thought for a moment, then said 'Nah, just made it up. You looked like you needed something to take your mind off whatever's eating you. But the point about not giving up, working hard, and getting your reward in the end? Well, maybe there's a bit of truth in that. So long, kid and keep your chin up. Maybe next time you run into Lady Luck things won't be quite so bad'. And with that, she pulled on her overcoat and made her way out into the rain, leaving the young man to think. Perhaps tomorrow he'd look for another job after all. With a smile, he thought 'yeah, it could be worse'.


     The old woman drew the coat tightly round her and scuttled through the alley to the place she called home. Forcing open the rusted piece of corrugated steel that covered the entrance to the abandoned warehouse where she lived, she saw the black cat inside, waiting for her. Shaking the rain from her lank hair, the old woman went over to the cat, knees creaking as she bent down to pet it. It hugged her legs, purring until she picked it up. For a moment, the pair looked into each other's yellow eyes, before the old woman said 'time to get you some food' and carried the cat over to a stack of crates from which she produced several cans of food in various flavours.


 'Busy night?' enquired the cat. 'Oh, tuna tonight, please'.


'Not really' the old woman replied, using one massive claw to tear open the can and scoop the contents into a bowl. 'But I did get a chance to tell an old story...'


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 12, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Grufflehead:  heh.  Just thinking whether this would be possible to RP in PBP




Well, it'll certainly be different! I'm reckoning that any 'speech' - as it is only going to be immediately understandable by anyone who has learned the sign language - will go in spoiler blocks, and will probably be a little more basic than normal talking. But I reckon I've had 2 years with at least a couple of the PCs, and International Sign Language allows for some fairly complex concepts to be expressed, so I don't envisage it being too problematic to say we've developed it to a reasonably high degree. One advantage with the granularity of languaged in PF/3.5

It will focus me more on being descriptive about other aspects of the character's action and interaction with the world. As I said in a previous post, there's often a tendency to post a line of speech as a PCs 'turn' - not going to be able to do that


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 13, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Alright!
> 
> Concerning my Ability to post: I am a high schooler,




Wait, what?!  But your picture shows you're an Old Man!  I suppose that, during 300 lives of men you were too busy to go to school?  Or were you Istari homeschooled?  




> sblock=Un-named Assassin




No way!  You are having a name, good sir.  I had an experience with a PC Warforged artificer with no name.  No!  Or I'll give you a name, many names, and none of them dignified!   (Willis, Lance, Julian, Bonobo, Captain Planet, Mister Majestic... basically cat names...)


@Unicorns:  I'm rolling up stats for vicious barbarian baby unicorns right now.  Hundreds of them.  All epic level, just for that.  And their Epic overlord will be a Gungan.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 13, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Traits:  Let's start with what we have.  I'm new to this, and I'm not looking to make things more complicated.  I want, for example, to know whether or not you folks will incinerate a BBEG in one shot before I throw over bonus stuff.



For me, I took traits that gave me a +1 bonus to a few skills and allowed me to add two skills as class skills, both very fitting to my character concept.  Take a look-see.

Also, do keep in mind that if you are not comfortable with running PC's with high levels of power, don't let us roll randomly - go stat buy.  You can never go wrong with stat buy for characters.  With a standard 25 pt buy, characters all pretty much end up looking very similar but at least they're not uber.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 13, 2010)

Also, would it be possible to get a list of the current characters and a general idea of what they do?  (Example: Melee, Archer, Healer, that kind of stuff)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 13, 2010)

herobizkit said:
			
		

> Also, would it be possible to get a list of the current characters and a general idea of what they do? (Example: Melee, Archer, Healer, that kind of stuff)



Keepiru is a healer, but also carries around a sap he'll use for most combats. I like disabling opponents with non-lethal damage because it is much easier to get information out of a live person/creature/barbarianunicorn. The starknife can be thrown a very short distance, so I'll have to make the shot worth it. He's got a good movement rate thanks to the travel domain so I'll be moving around the battlefield a lot. I think they call those skirmishers in 4e, but not sure since I only ever played 1 session of it. He's got a lot of skills spread around but not a lot of points in any one skill.


Very nice intro Grufflehead, I like the alternate way to present a backstory!


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 13, 2010)

SelcSilverhand said:


> I like the alternate way to present a backstory!




Inspired by your own wonderful background, I have to say. 

I took a dash of this (FitD saying he liked folklore and stories), a pinch of that (Sindri and Ragnor's offer to have learnt the sign language to communicate with Renya), mixed in a little of the other (Sir Angus is going to do something heroic at some stage, I can tell), and then topped it off with a sprinkling of your own story.

That hag certainly gets around 


As far as party role for Renya (sorry for not posting stats, I spent so long writing the background it was late at night), I'm open to changing her to complement the party. As written currently, she's gone down the Whirlwind Attack line with a Glaive, and also has Stand Still. She won't keep up with either Sir Angus or our friendly 'troll' for damage output, but she can control areas quite well (I was going to take Trip but I spotted someone else had it) - even better if Enlarged and I did see that on somebody's spell list. Neither AC nor HP are brilliant, but she can function quite well as a 'defender' type fighter, keeping attacks off someone else, which might come in useful in our current situation.

However, I am conscious of the fact that between the 2 aforementioned characters, plus our Inquisitor (and our sorcerous chum too I guess) the party are heavy on melee already. So, when I get home I will investigate making some changes to see how she might work as a missile user. My biggest problem with that is I just don't see a dwarf with a bow, and as we all know, bows *are* the only missile weapon worth a handful of boiled snow in D20 based games...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 13, 2010)

*looks down and sighs*

OK, I will name him: Julius. We're reading Julius Caesar (Shakespeare) in English right now, so I'll go with Julius.

Archer primarily, and lockpicker, trapfinder/buster


And yes. With all the time I had to save-the-world-from-Sauron, stop-Saruman, help-the-ents, I had no time for school, so I'm catching up now.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 13, 2010)

@GandalfMithrandir

If you are happy to take on the missile user role then I'll leave you to it. Might want to think about taking Precise Shot though - with your attack bonus the -4 for firing into melee is going to be a serious hindrance.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 13, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> OK, I thought I'd try something a little different for my backstory. <snip>




Certainly different but nicely entertaining.  I kept waiting for that crone to do something suitably unpleasant.  There's more to that story, I just know it... lol



Herobizkit said:


> Also, would it be possible to get a list of the current characters and a general idea of what they do?  (Example: Melee, Archer, Healer, that kind of stuff)




The Sindri/Jack combo is Melee.  Sindri can also provide some arcane buffs and, of course, summons.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 13, 2010)

OK, here's what I have stats-wise (using the 'common' stat array). Edited to reflect making her human

She's surprisingly strong for one so slim, but she is very dogged and determined once she sets her mind on something.



```
Name: Renya                        Age: 22
 Class: Monk 2/Fighter 4          Height: 5'7"
  Race: Human                     Weight: 135#
  Size: M                           Hair: Red
Gender: Female                      Eyes: Green
 Align: LN                          Skin: Pale

Str: 16/+3         Level: 6           XP: 15000 
Dex: 15/+2           BAB: +5          HP: 56
Con: 15/+2           CMB: +8         ACP: -5
Int: 16/+3           CMD: 20 (24)     DR: -
Wis: 18/+4         Speed: 20 (30)     SR: -
Cha: 10/            Init: +2    Spell DC: N/A


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:              9     7     2           +4 vs some effects (Endurance)
 Ref:              6     4     2           
Will:              8     4     4           +1 vs fear 


        AC:   Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Dodge  CExp   Touch   Flatfooted   Special
  Armoured:     22          +9      0     +2   0      0     0     +1   (+2)     13        20        +4 vs AoO
Unarmoured:     17           0      0     +2   0      0     0     +1   (+2)     17        14        +4 (WIS),  +4 vs AoO

                      
Weapon:                 Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Glaive                    +8      1D10+4       20/x3       10' reach
Unarmed Strike            +8      1D6+3        20/x2       lethal/non-lethal


Languages: 

Common, Skald, Sign Language*

Racial Abilities:

+1 skill point per level   

Class Abilities:

+WIS bonus to AC and CMD when unarmoured
Flurry of blows
May do lethal or non-lethal damage with unarmed attacks
Stunning Fist 1/day DC 15
Evasion when unarmoured
Armour Training I (+1 max DEX, -1 ACP)
Bravery
   

Feats:
1 - Endurance
1 - Improved Unarmed Strike (MB)
1 - Dodge (MB)
1 - Combat Expertise (HB)
2 - Combat Reflexes (MB)
3 - Diehard
3 - Mobility (FB)
4 - Stand Still (FB)
5 - Spring Attack
6 - Whirlwind Attack (FB)
   
    

Skill Points: 34  (4+3/Lvl x2 + 2+3/Lvl x4 +6)

Skills                       Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics*                     4      3       3       2     -4      
Appraise               
Bluff                  
Climb*                          4      1       3       4     -4 (+2)
Craft (Carpenter)*              7      1       3       3      
Diplomacy                      
Disable Device          
Disguise                   
Escape Artist*                  2      1       3       2     -4      
Fly          
Handle Animal*                  9      6       3       0                      
Heal                           10(12)  6               4    (+2)      
Intimidate *                
Knowledge (Arcana)      
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)*      
Knowledge (Engineering)*        
Knowledge (Geography)     
Knowledge (History)*            7      1       3       3      
Knowledge (Local)   
Knowledge (Nature)   
Knowledge (Nobility) 
Knowledge (Planes)
Knowledge (Religion)*           
Linguistics                     4      1               3
Perception*                    13      6       3       4     
Perform*     
Profession (Teamstress)*        8      1       3       4
Ride*                           6      1       3       2
Sense Motive*                  13      6       3       4                           
Sleight of Hand   
Spellcraft          
Stealth*                        2      1       3       2     -4  
Survival*                      13      6       3       4          
Swim*                           4      1       3       4     -4
Use Magic Device
                  

*Class skills


Money
PP:        GP: 100     SP:       CP:   



Equipment                            Cost    Weight
Full Plate                           1500      50
Glaive                                  8      10
Waterskin                               1       4
Backpack                                2       2
Hooded Lantern                          7       2 
Oil (1 flask)                           1       1 
Flint and steel                         1      -- 
Rope (hemp) 200'                       40      20 
Belt Pouch (2)                          2       1 
Explorer's outfit                      10       8
10 torches                             .1      10
Bedroll                                .1       5
Blanket                                .5       3
Whistle                                 1      --
Healer's Kit                           50       1
Climber's Kit                          80       5
Knife                                   2       1
Carpentry tools                         5       5
Chalk                                0.01       0 
Charcoal                             0.01       0  
Paper (20 sheets)                       8       0 
Parchment (10 sheets)                   2       0 
Sewing Needle                         0.5       0  
Ball of thread                        0.5       0  
Vial of Holy Water                     25       0 
Salt (1 pound)                          5       1  
Trail rations (6 days)                  3       6
Sack (2)                              0.2       1

                               Total Weight:  146lb
                             Carried weight:   65lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy 
Max Weight:  76     153      230
```


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 13, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> @GandalfMithrandir
> 
> If you are happy to take on the missile user role then I'll leave you to it. Might want to think about taking Precise Shot though - with your attack bonus the -4 for firing into melee is going to be a serious hindrance.




Yes, thank you for reminding me, I will switch skill focus (Diplomacy) with Precice shot right now, for this final character:

[sblock=Julius]
Rogue 5/Assassin 1

HP: 39
AC: 16/17 (Dodge) (10+ 4 Dexterity+ 2 Leather +1 Dodge)


STR: 16
DEX: 19
CON: 13
INT: 16
WIS: 11
CHA: 13

Attacks: 
Composite Shortbow: +8 (1d6+3)
2 Daggers: +4/+4 (1d4+3/1d4+1)
Dagger (Thrown): +8 (1d4+3)
Longsword: +2 (1d8+3)
Sneak Attack +4d6 when flanked or otherwise flat-footed


Skills: Acrobatics +14 (6 ranks), Appraise +12 (6 ranks), Bluff +10 (6), Climb +12 (6), Disable Device +14 (6), Disguise +10 (6), Intimidate +10 (6), Perception +10 (6), Stealth +14 (6), Diplomacy +8 (4)

Feats: Two-Weapon Fighting, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Dodge

Rogue Talents: Fast Stealth, Rogue Crawl

Equipment: 3 bottles of oil, 6 torches, flint and steel, thieves tools, 2 daggers, shortbow, backpack, bedroll, leather armor[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 15, 2010)

Everyone's looking great.  I'm going to start the IC thread today.  If there are any stat problems once we start, I'll address them directly and get them changed.

Sorry I took so long: RL ridiculousnesses


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 15, 2010)

I noticed your post in the Summoners thread.  I've been keeping an eye on that thread for ideas.  If you feel Jack will overpower combats or get in the way of our melee guys getting to shine then I could certainly rework him.  A snow goblin or wood woman would work just as well for the story and I don't mind making him more utility than combat.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 16, 2010)

I genuinely have no idea.  About any of the PCs in fact.

Things you should know:


1)  I've DM'd 3e all of once.  Well, a few times that were improve-based, and some short-lived attempts pbp.  However, the actual prep-work GM I did was a high-level Gestalt game that toooootally stank.  Like, players mocking me openly for just not understanding the math.  Like, one player slew two Colossal red dragons (the ones from the MM) in one round.  

what really hurt was that I had all these books, but really didn't put the effort into crunching numbers.  I've been good at descriptions, but not the actual mechanics themselves.  Faced with the reality of how it works?  I failed utterly and visibly before a room full of peers (if I can use that word to describe our vastly different levels of skill).

this scarred me for life.

It may also be why I DM'd 4e for so long.  I've learned a lot from it, in fact, and found that I like DMing a lot.  And I've become good at it, through (if I do say so myself) intense emotions surrounding doing a good job at it.  Read the link to my campaign wiki.  

Not only am I a good 4e GM, I'm a great one.

2)   This game is an experiment for me.  I've got a one-shot attitude about it.  If it works, I'll keep playing.  If not, thanks for the fun.

I do plan on re-working the PCs after the initial adventure.  If you all survive, that is.

3)  This group isn't my ideal PC party.  That seems kinda fun, actually.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 16, 2010)

Heh, that's actually good news.  If the game isn't going to last long, I'm not going to worry about a fancy back story. 

Edit: I should clarify that I'm still going to write one, but it's not going to be a 3-page epic.   I'm not at all familiar with the campaign world, though I have been reading the PF wikia here and there.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 16, 2010)

If I can make a few comments based on personal experience - and for info I have about 6 months pbp under my belt (including 2 months running a game) and about 30 years of gaming...

- pbps are much more forgiving for not having the rules to hand; no need to make decisions on the spot when you have plenty of time to go and look it up. You don't sound like the type who is 'backward about coming forward' as we say, ie you'll ask and listen to the players if necessary for the sake of getting it right.

- corollary to point 1 is, while I dislike rules lawyers, I have a burning loathing for people who try to cheat and weasel advantages out of things. Don't let anyone tell you what happens in *your* game. I am reasonably familiar with the rule set we are using, so if *I* see someone trying to take liberties, trust me, I'll be on their case!

- the longer I go on, the more I am convinced - for pbps AND regular games - that rather than just letting people call out random class and race combos _because that's looks cool_, give them enough background on style, setting (if required) and 'mission brief', then make people work together to come up with a reason for why their PCs are doing this. Whoever suggested the 'adventuring company' for this game deserves a pat on the back - it is a simple idea but already we've got people thinking about roles for their characters in the group beyond 'melee', 'arcane' etc and actually thinking 'OK, if we get hired to do job X, who organises the supplies, who finds the maps/does the navigation, who leads the group on the ground, whose lead do we follow in combat' etc etc. It can only help to foster a team mentality - and it is a team game - and that is going to have a huge bearing on whether the game is a success.

- linked to that is that setting down ground rules for the players is advised, and being draconian is not necessarily a bad thing. I played a game on another site where the GM laid out posting style, do's and don't's of RP and a few other things in his recruitment thread and I'm sure lots of people looked at it and thought 'hell no!'. It was one of, if not, the best game I have played pbp so far - lots of in-depth descriptive postings (a continuous string of 1 liners gets old rather quickly) which built up a really strong bond between players and PCs. You've already got to the stage of many of these decisions and I like a lot of what you have laid down eg the low cash and restriction on equipment, and the sources allowed.

- I'm interested by your comment about not being your ideal party. I have no issues making changes before we start if you have a model that suits you better. Again, while it may put noses out of joint, DO IT NOW, rather than see characters destroy your game or otherwise screw up what you want to do. A few weeks of not having fun at your end means the game dies, and then all the players are out a game, so we all lose. Make changes now, and worst case, a couple of people say 'OK, not for me' and drop out - for you and those that are left, you've tightened up the rest of it enough that its chances of surviving beyond the first few weeks have grown exponentially.

If it's any consolation, if I'd opened a recruitment thread and got some of these PCs (and I'm naming no names) I wouldn't be as happy as I might either 

And from a player point of view, I scan about 8 pbp sites every day. The proportion of games that interest me is very low. Personal preference, I know, but I have fairly narrow ranges of things that appeal to me, and for every 1 of those I find, the vast majority are quickly ignored as people dive in with, quite frankly, appalling abortions of races and splat book classes. It'll be a cold day in hell before I adventure with a half-pixie totemist/artificer!

This game ticks the boxes for me. I want to still be playing it in 6 months time. I hope to get some good interaction between the characters, and an interesting world, with exciting things to do in it. If you're putting the time and effort in to write and run it, the least we as players can do is treat it with respect and give something back by making the best efforts we can.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry to bump in fitd but I am looking for some support in the following thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-en-world/275191-proposal-lew-pathfinder-rules.html

and wish to ask everyone who plays PathFinder to check it out and make a comment. Sorry again for the incursion and hope you all have a great game. 

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 16, 2010)

pat on the back:  I would, but my shoulders go out when I try to do it; I suppose I'll have to wait for someone else's help with that one...


Ideal party:  Honestly, I would have to make up every PC in the group to really be satisfied.  And play all of them, with some exceptions.  Mostly, though, I like PCs to be Iconic and also familiar.  The first comes from a sense that this character is *the* character, or at least the one that they are.  Not just Mad Martigan the great swordsman, but also Bilbo Baggins the stumbled-into-the-role "burgler".  
    The second part comes from familiarity with the party, the player, the style of the character, and that takes time.

I've been wrong about characters and players in the past.  This is why I tend to be more permissive.  Also because I don't necessarily like tyranny when it's over the top.  I like team work, and I want players to bring their best to the table.  I have had a great game with a very strong-willed DM.  I've also had similar games deteriorate because that DM started to railroad everything.  
     And I've played characters who annoyed everyone at the campaign's start, but became the party hero a few sessions in.  Twice.  In fact, I once started at a tournament with a fighter, but as two younger kids came the GM asked me to give one of them my PC and take the Bard instead (both pregens).  The first real Bard I'd ever played, and the group voted me best player and gave me a T-shirt!  

So I never know.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 16, 2010)

@ fireinthedust:  After going over the other PCs and hearing more about the kind of games you want to run, I feel like my character and I may be a bad fit for your game as intended.

Thank you for the opportunity to play an awesome class, but I think I shall politely bow out and wish everyone else a good game.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 16, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> @ fireinthedust:  After going over the other PCs and hearing more about the kind of games you want to run, I feel like my character and I may be a bad fit for your game as intended.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity to play an awesome class, but I think I shall politely bow out and wish everyone else a good game.





?    I didn't know I'd said what kind of game I wanted to run.  Just a short game that could go forward.  Actually, I tend towards sandboxes, but I find players take options for sites and go with them; so I make up sites, and try to get Players to go there; or make up where they're going to go.

Okay, I'm going to write up the first post.  Those of you joining me: huzzah!


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 16, 2010)

lol I guess I meant "style of game", as in your own personal tastes in your games and types of players... not "kind".


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 16, 2010)

Just have a moment to post atm but I agree with pretty much everything Grufflehead said in his last post.  And concerning characters, if you have qualms FitD, I'd rather hear about it now than later.  I think my character is a bit more wahoo than the others but if he doesn't fit the style then I can always set him aside for another game and use another concept.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 16, 2010)

do you mind if my charachter has a few "molotov cocktails" oil in a bottle with a rag on the top, he would have used them to burn down the houses of the previous raiders, and would plan to use one to burn down the living place of the other.

I treat them as alchemists fire in my games.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 16, 2010)

Isn't that what alchemist fire is?  Or are you just talking about a jar of lamp oil and a rag?


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 17, 2010)

Qualms:  Other than the Inquisitor concept, I'm fine.  I don't know that the City deity is going to come up much.  In fact, it might be better for the cleric to be of a goodly deity.  Sarenrae and Iomedae (away from books, forgive me) are great choices, simply because we'll be in Lastwall for the current adventure, and far from major cities (though come to think of it, Korvosa and Magnimar aren't far away).
      I also wonder what the point of Inquisitor is, for a PC party.  I mean, normally one would think you're running around searching for heretics; or torturing heretics; or torturing other enemies of the faith.  What does that do for the adventuring group?  Why are you in the "band of brothers"?  With, I might add, a Desna Cleric, two Ulfen barbarians, one of whom summons monsters.  


Grufflehead: intense back story, and interesting twist on introducing a character.  (I recommend looking up Kenhood on the L4W boards; his character Tonk is hi-larious, and on the L4W character lists; another great twist on the normal blob of backstory).  We got her story, though, but it introduced the Old Woman, her cat, and the young man.  We didn't reeeeally meet our heroine (though it might be interesting if you were playing a younger version of the old woman; if you happen to meet one with a cat familiar... I say no more!)
     Normally I'd shy away from rape, but I learned that mostly after talking to female gamers.  It makes ladies reeeally uncomfortable.  In fact, generlaly violence against women turns them off a lot, in any format (unless it's Buffy or Xena).
     However, as a big fan of Sword & Sorcery, it's there.  Have you thought of having her as a human or half-elf (or even elf) rather than a dwarf?  I admit to being rather sexist about my dwarves.  Also, if she's gorgeous it adds a note of tragedy to her: everyone's thinking about something that was traumatic for her.  NPCs, who could be perfectly nice, might not understand why she's so distant.  Sort of a little mermaid figure (ie: the Little Swordmaid).  Other quirks are also good, but this is a great base to jump off from.  

Molotovs:  you can have a bottle of oil.  You can have a torch.  You can't have alchemist's fire or any other such items to start.  If you need to set fire to something and you can't be bothered with oil and a torch (and a moustache and monacle) you're not trying hard enough!

Rangerjohn:  are you going with a level of Barbarian, or just Sorcerer/Dragon Disciple?

Assassin:  Remember: no evil.  And we should work on a guild you're affiliated with.  

Summoner:  I like it.  I'm worried it'll be like Skull from Pvponline (Scott Kurtz), or what have you.  That might work, though, from an RP point of view.  
    suggestion, while bouncing ideas:  what if we went more bloody with the Eidolon, and younger with the summoner?  Like, the Summoner is a kid and the Eidolon is his/her imaginary best friend (who kills things and eats people)?   I picture the Troll as a big, blue giant with a long grey beard and horns of some sort.  Ever see the White Wolf game 'Changeling: the Dreaming"?  The Trolls were the big, honorable warriors.
     Another option: what if you went with a bloodthirsty mastodon-creature?  Like Mr. Snufflupagus, but if he was in Robert E. Howard?  What would *that* be like, eh?
      The potential for the class is that you can have creatures like out of an S&S story, or out of a Conan comic, or what have you.  I just finished reading the Mignola issues of the Busiek/Dark Horse Conan series, and there's a massive frog that eats him, twice.  Other issues have giant snakes, as well as a weird elephant-man-sorcerer-butterfly, blue behemoths...  it's fun stuff.  

     Just so you know, I don't mind whatever you go with (so long as you like it enough not to vanish without saying so).  I want my players to be happy, ultimately, and get along.  I can for sure be draconian, but I prefer to go with honey first.  That said, yeah, I should voice my opinions now: honesty is a good thing.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm still interested in finishing all the characters, and continuing our current discussion.  We're not done, and I think we can hash out some really fun concepts.  That said, I have posted our thread!

Here Thar Be Tha Thread!

Pick a color and post that as your dialogue.  Don't use another character's color.

OOC information will be in spoilers, unless it's something we're all discussing; I'm fairly lax about this, but it is the norm.  

Rolls will be on Invisible Castle dot com.  I will opt to do some of them myself.  You will post all your rolls in OOC spoilers.  You will not cheat: the honor system is in effect, but I will double check rolls at random; the art of RP is taking unusual or unwanted rolls and making them a fun part of the game, and unless you're the GM fudging things, I don't want re-rolls.  

I don't want any of you bogging things down by not posting.  If it takes too long and you don't contact us, I'll boot your character somehow.  Even if it's a few days, just like a job I'd like to know.  If you're honest about an issue, I'll work with it.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 17, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> I also wonder what the point of Inquisitor is, for a PC party.  I mean, normally one would think you're running around searching for heretics; or torturing heretics; or torturing other enemies of the faith.  What does that do for the adventuring group?  Why are you in the "band of brothers"?  With, I might add, a Desna Cleric, two Ulfen barbarians, one of whom summons monsters.



For me, I looked beyond the character fluff and saw a Van Helsing-type character.  The class itself has group "buffs" if you will, casts cleric spells spontaneously, and lots of skill bonuses... basically, a bard on 'roids.  I chose to make him a monster hunter before I planned out the character at large; I was later going to drop the hunter and go with the "lawman who was too lawful for the crooked town" angle.

It's a solid class. 

That said, I knew you didn't like it, and I didn't like trying to make you like it, and I really didn't like the idea of making a brand new character... so off I went.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 17, 2010)

FitD it would fit the background more if he was barbarian.  But they don't describe the different lodges like they do for the Shoanti.  Just the rulers of the "kingdoms". This will be my conversation color.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 17, 2010)

I picked Dark Orange.

I can usually post in the mornings during the week if work is not too hectic. Evenings are usually free so I might get a post in then if I missed the morning. My weekends are usually booked so I don't often get to post then.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 17, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Grufflehead: intense back story, and interesting twist on introducing a character.  We got her story, though, but it introduced the Old Woman, her cat, and the young man.  We didn't reeeeally meet our heroine (though it might be interesting if you were playing a younger version of the old woman; if you happen to meet one with a cat familiar... I say no more!)




Yes, I was conscious of the fact that I didn't really reveal a lot about Renya. Perhaps I'm rebounding from a recent experience with another game where I wrote a background that was so detailed that, after a few sessions, I soon realised I'd tied myself up in so many knots there really wasn't a lot in the game for him; certainly no reason for him to be doing what the GM had set up. I hope I put in enough justification for the 'crunch' of the character (classes, skills and feats), but otherwise it is a fairly blank slate from which to work.

In terms of the way I wrote the background, it was an attempt largely to tie us all together in the narrative, to help create that cohesive element that binds the group together before we start. Without that, there are a couple of PCs who don't seem to immediately fit the group dynamic, but if we handwave a little of our past history, then that is more easily glossed over.

The witch telling the tale - if it wasn't clear to anyone else - is the same Hag who set Keepiru on his path. I was (hopefully) giving the GM an opportunity to have her appear in the game if you want; and now there is a Witch class in PF, how can you resist 




fireinthedust said:


> Normally I'd shy away from rape, but I learned that mostly after talking to female gamers.  It makes ladies reeeally uncomfortable.  In fact, generlaly violence against women turns them off a lot, in any format (unless it's Buffy or Xena).




I hope I didn't offend anyone by using that device - if so, I apologise unreservedly. It was no more than a hook, and I realise the potentially unpleasant connotations to it.



fireinthedust said:


> However, as a big fan of Sword & Sorcery, it's there.  Have you thought of having her as a human or half-elf (or even elf) rather than a dwarf?  I admit to being rather sexist about my dwarves.  Also, if she's gorgeous it adds a note of tragedy to her: everyone's thinking about something that was traumatic for her.  NPCs, who could be perfectly nice, might not understand why she's so distant.  Sort of a little mermaid figure (ie: the Little Swordmaid).  Other quirks are also good, but this is a great base to jump off from.




Having recently been reading Robert Jordan's 'Conan Chronicles' I'm rather familiar with that particular trope. I deliberately steered clear of the classic 'slim waisted, large breasted beauty' type who is the only sort of woman who ever has any major part in a Conan story (apart, funnily enough, from mysterious old crones...). Frankly, I'd rather not compound my 'sin' of objectifying violence towards women with a healthy helping of rampant sexism if its all the same! 

No, I see her as just an ordinary woman who is a victim of circumstances - as sadly happens to too many women the world over. She can't just make things better by flaunting her beauty (and wouldn't that just invite the same thing to happen again anyway?) but she has an inner strength and determination which has lead her to this point. I also avoided making her a bitter and driven bitch with the 'burning revenge' motivation as a) it is also rather stereotypical, and b) someone else beat me to it! If anything, you could argue that by encasing herself in metal, she is trying to create a protective shell around herself, and her nature is to be protective of those who can't stand up for themselves.

As far as race goes, the character was written for another game that didn't come off. When I jumped into the recruiting thread, the question of everyone being male and human had been raised, so it offered some diversity. Race is the least part of the concept though, it works equally well in my mind as a human so I have no issues changing that. The extra feat and skills will be welcome, and I can re-work the stats to reflect the different modifiers.



fireinthedust said:


> Other quirks are also good, but this is a great base to jump off from.




Thank you. I look forward to working with you and the other players to create an interesting and enjoyable tale.

And this will be my post colour


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2010)

Sir Angus would really like to use Cyan. However, this is quite close to rangerjohn's Deep Sky Blue. So if this is going to cause confusion, I could go to Magenta.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 17, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Summoner:  I like it.  I'm worried it'll be like Skull from Pvponline (Scott Kurtz), or what have you.  That might work, though, from an RP point of view.
> suggestion, while bouncing ideas:  what if we went more bloody with the Eidolon, and younger with the summoner?  Like, the Summoner is a kid and the Eidolon is his/her imaginary best friend (who kills things and eats people)?   I picture the Troll as a big, blue giant with a long grey beard and horns of some sort.  Ever see the White Wolf game 'Changeling: the Dreaming"?  The Trolls were the big, honorable warriors.
> Another option: what if you went with a bloodthirsty mastodon-creature?  Like Mr. Snufflupagus, but if he was in Robert E. Howard?  What would *that* be like, eh?
> The potential for the class is that you can have creatures like out of an S&S story, or out of a Conan comic, or what have you.  I just finished reading the Mignola issues of the Busiek/Dark Horse Conan series, and there's a massive frog that eats him, twice.  Other issues have giant snakes, as well as a weird elephant-man-sorcerer-butterfly, blue behemoths...  it's fun stuff.
> ...




Hmm.  Seems like my source material is quite a bit different than yours.  I didn't know who Skull was until I looked it up (and not having read much of it I don't really have much sense of the character), haven't read any Conan (though I have read the Solomon Kane stories), and never played Changeling.

As for the alternate ideas, I don't think I could pull off 'kid' for any length of time.  The eidolon is trollish so is already going to be a bit bloody.  But he's also crafty and capable outside of a fight.  So the big honorable warrior type would work.  The mastodon idea is interesting.  I had originally considered a grizzly-type beast but ultimately discarded it in favor of a more humanoid form.  Part of the idea is that Sindri isn't (or wasn't) really all that capable on his own and Jack more or less kept him alive until he became a little more capable.  For some reason I felt hands necessary.  I also considered the serpentine form and a sort of frost wyrm idea.  Sadly, I have to choose one base form permanently and only get to make changes to abilities when I level up unless you are willing to work up or allow me to work up the _transmogrify_ spell that was mentioned in the Summoner write-up but not released yet.  Anyway, I guess when it comes down to it I would prefer to use the troll idea (it has the advantage of already being worked up so I can concentrate on finishing the little details that I haven't quite polished off yet), the goblin idea, or the wood/white/hollow woman idea that gets its basis from myth but which I can't seem to find online anywhere atm.  My only worry is if we do continue past this adventure and end up in a civilized area I'll have to either disguise or do without Jack for long stretches of time.

Oh yeah, color options: Sindri and Jack.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 17, 2010)

Dark Red for Julius, and by Alchemists fire I meant in terms of rules, not as in "it's Alchemists fire" and I can drop the houses of raiders thing, I was just considering it along the lines of Eye-for-an-eye, as they burned down his house, but that does get pretty close to evil...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 18, 2010)

is recruitment closed? I had a thread fold. This being Pathfinder, it is my prferred gaming system. I thought I saw a need for arcane support.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 18, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> In terms of the way I wrote the background, it was an attempt largely to tie us all together in the narrative, to help create that cohesive element that binds the group together before we start. Without that, there are a couple of PCs who don't seem to immediately fit the group dynamic, but if we handwave a little of our past history, then that is more easily glossed over.




I've always wanted to start a campaign with (even level one) characters returning from the four corners of the earth to an Inn on a particular day, the way they did in the first Dragonlance book (the one folks should read, even if they hate the setting).  
     If, of course, we assume that even low-level characters are more experienced/adventursome than 99% of the world's population.

I think we can go back and make up our history if we feel like it, but it's not 100% necessary.




> The witch telling the tale - if it wasn't clear to anyone else - is the same Hag who set Keepiru on his path. I was (hopefully) giving the GM an opportunity to have her appear in the game if you want; and now there is a Witch class in PF, how can you resist




I didn't pick up on that, but I do like it!   And the new class is so flavourful.  I wouldn't mind making up stats for, say, Baba Yaga using it.  I know some RL people who might enjoy it also, in fact...




> I hope I didn't offend anyone by using that device - if so, I apologise unreservedly. It was no more than a hook, and I realise the potentially unpleasant connotations to it.




Meh, we'd have to get rid of half-orcs if we were that offended.  Just ruminating off the top of my head.  Diving in, it could be an interesting point of character, as it were.





> Having recently been reading Robert Jordan's 'Conan Chronicles' I'm rather familiar with that particular trope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 19, 2010)

@FitD - I've made the changes to human and updated my character profile in this thread - I've also posted my first action in the IC thread (along with a couple of others).

It may just be the weekend, but not all of the players have posted there yet. We've had another request to join (see above) so if anyone drops out, I've gamed with Scott before and he is always a good addition to a group and very reliable for posting if you want a replacement. 

@SdW - if you get in, so far we have a Summoner and a Sorceror so arcane is pretty well covered; but then we have a remarkably good mix of classes so no outstanding areas of deficiency I can see.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2010)

Since this is pathfinder and there are different flavors of scorcerer, I was contemplateing a celstial scorcerer / fighter headed toward eldrich knight. 

as a bit of background, maybe there was a fallen deva who doubeted its orders and hid in shame on teraprime here. the trasition through the planer boundries left him weak for a period, was found by a ranger in the woods, she fell in love and (yada yada yada) *poof!* here is my character in the flesh, young and full of himself.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 19, 2010)

let's see if someone doesn't post, but yeah.  I don't know that Deva are in PF, but Aasimar are common enough (well, as common as they ever might be).


We've got a Cleric, a fighter, a rogue/assassin, a sorcerer, a summoner, and a monk/fighter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2010)

so, would a scorcerer fighter be necessary? hrm ...


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 19, 2010)

Scott I'm playing a dragon disciple, we would be stepping on each others toes.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the only thing we're missing is a really offensive racial stereotype... like a Gungan named JarJar!!   Or Warforged based on the twin autobots from Transformers 2?

(sounds of crickets)   Well geez, don't all talk at once...


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 19, 2010)

How about a Warforged "Inquisitor" named Ironhide?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 19, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> How about a Warforged "Inquisitor" named Ironhide?




Or a lame Oracle named Ironsides.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 20, 2010)

OR:  two of you could play character twins called Xamot and Tomax, who have a psychic connection that allows them to feel each others' pain!


Otherwise: we could use a bard, a ranger, a paladin.  I think most everything else has been nabbed.   Also Cavalier, Witch, Oracle, etc.  However, I'd want all the fighters to pick different focuses: one damage, another tanking, that sort of thing.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought you had a party large enough.  After getting over the Inquisitor, I might take another whack at a character if you'll still have me. 

The cruel irony is I'm playing a bard or something bard-esque in almost every other game on EnWorld. 

My new gut feeling.  Half-Orc.  Oracle.  Let me know.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 20, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> OR:  two of you could play character twins called Xamot and Tomax, who have a psychic connection that allows them to feel each others' pain!




Or, twin shifters who always proclaim, "Shape of...a <fill in the blank>!" before changing form.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 20, 2010)

So, does Jack go on Sindri's initiative or do you want me to roll his own (Jack's initiative is two lower than Sindri's, if that makes a difference)?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2010)

I forgot that Herobizkit has stepped out of the game, so Hero, if you want to go for I i will remain as an alternate!

Ranger John. sorry for stpping on your toes. I was thinking of a new idea over night and I think I need to think some more.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 20, 2010)

So, what languages do we all have in common?  Just curious as to what we're speaking.  I presume Taldane (Common) but Sindri also speaks Sign, Varisian, and Skald.

Also are we going to have a rogues gallery for this game?  Our characters are rather scattered throughout this thread and finding them when I want to look something up (such as the language question above) is a bit more work than my lazy self generally finds itself willing to do.  A rogues gallery would make that much easier.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking about online character sheets.  we'll pick one, then I'll link them all in the first thread with an Edit.  

I like to have them in people's signatures, btw.  That way I can look them up whenever I need to.

I thought Hero had stepped out as well!


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

He did, but then wondered if he was allowed back in if he didn't make a nasty Inquisitor.   Scott was next in line, so it's cool if there's no more room.  Scott wants to play an Oracle, and I say let him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2010)

and I pm'ed hero saying that since he was here first, that he should go ahead with the oricle idea!


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmm.... I vote we have a sing-off to see who stays@!  Parking lot, after school. bring your groove...

You two hash it out.  You both seem nice.  I'd have you both, if everyone can keep up.  Anyone who lags (other than me, unfortunately) will be eaten, crushed, exploded, balefully polymorphed, swallowed whole, disintigrated, hacked, slashed, pierced, mashed... and then finally killed.

You two could even work on a duo/pair of PCs.  Maybe the two of you were asleep in the wagon during the Wolves' attack, while you get your characters figured out.  

Oracle:  sure, but keep in mind the Greek interpretation of Oracles is a big theme there.  Mediterranean influence, some kind of curse as the price for your powers, even a supernatural interaction (ie: one of the gods tried to sleep with you, you declined, cursed with your powers [sblock=spoiler]  of course then you discovered it was David Bowie, which you only figured out later when you remembered his pickup line was "you remind me of the babe"; and then you were like "wait, what?  David Bowie wants me, and I'm not dreaming?!  Nooooo!" but it was too late.  Sad story, really.  Tragic, but that's Oracles for ya.[/sblock].
     Gender doesn't matter.  Age doesn't either, and keep in mind that Oracles and Wizards (to me) seem like the perfect classes to play an Aged character in (not always, of course, but if you wanted to play one it's not a bad class for it, conceptually).  Old blind Skoli of the Ulfen, or Crippled Fatimia of Ossirion, that sort of thing.

Inquisitor:  yeah, I imagine them with pliers and thumbscrews.  Van Helsing is clearly *CLEARLY* a ranger, albeit one with a great hat.  One of my favourite movies, btw.
     And if you wanted to be like him, a ranger who hunts things that go bump in the night, starting the adventure in a forest not far from Ustalav, a surrounded by ravenous wolves... would not be an inauspicious beginning...


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2010)

What's your objection to posting out of initiative order?  I think requiring us to post in initiative order is really going to slow combats down something fierce.  If it takes each of us a day to post our actions (and I know it won't always take that long but sometimes it could take longer) then a round is going to take a week (and I'm already chomping at the bit to get moving).  If we posted in waves, pcs before the monsters, monsters, pcs after the monsters, then the round could be cut down to three days.

This method isn't without its issues.  For example, Sindri is going to cast _haste_ on his turn.  If I can't post for a bit and everyone else posts before me then no one will have taken the effect of _haste_ into consideration.  That puts the onus on you to add those extra attacks in those instances when the pcs would get one.  It's not ideal but I think it more than makes up for it with the potential decrease in time for a round to occur.

Also, those actions stated in the IC before you called for initiative...  Are those considered first round or are they actions that were able to be gotten off before normal initiative?  I think we kinda need to know what's going on with them and the results in some cases.  (Does Angus get his crossbow shot off?  Does Sindri get his _light_ cast? etc.)


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 21, 2010)

ooooh, good points!  

I'm doing it in order mostly because some of you have dexterous characters, and part of the point-investment (not purchase, but investment) in Dex is into initiative, feats, etc.  A free-for-all negates that, and allows other characters the bonus of going earlier than they normally would simply due to post response.

Having it be a free-for-all, albeit in three groups, would almost answer this, so good idea.  

However, the original method is partly what I'm trying to wrap my head around.  It'll also give me a good idea of who in the group will and won't post promptly.  And it's partly how the game was designed to work.

I think I'd like to try a run-through normally.  Then we can see about speeding it up.  I like your suggestion, though, and will for sure consider it.  Maybe other variations on it.  I'm one of the first posters in most of my game history, so having the option to act fast is so handy.

If it's any consolation, that's how I'll do things *outside* of combat, which will hopefully be regular.  And I'll know after this who to ask to hurry the F*** up!


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 21, 2010)

also:  the actions already taken happen on their initiative (in order); in your model they'd happen in their section/group.

not a bad thought, actually.  It'd allow faster PCs to act in their timeframe, possibly, while allowing the group to get through combat faster.

Did you come up with this, or an earlier group?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2010)

Not original to me!  I've seen other pbp games where they run initiative with some variation of this so that time zone/posting issues don't slow the game down too much.  I'm not sure how much of an issue the Dex thing becomes; just don't remember.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 22, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> I'm doing it in order mostly because some of you have dexterous characters, and part of the point-investment (not purchase, but investment) in Dex is into initiative, feats, etc.  A free-for-all negates that, and allows other characters the bonus of going earlier than they normally would simply due to post response.




One option might be to total up the initiatives of the party then take the average of it, then roll that to see if the party or the monsters go first. People who take feats raise the total average and benefit the whole party. 


I've been really thinking about this method for my group, but GlassEye has a good point about people's actions modifying other people's actions. That hadn't occurred to me yet. 

The order that people post in could be the order for the round for the party actions. I can see it working just like at a regular table game. Sometimes the fighter will take his turn, then the wizard goes later and casts a haste or other buff. The fighter can still use it next turn, but since he was quicker than the wizard he's already take his action and the benefit didn't kick in yet. It's just the luck of the initiative.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2010)

Hero: You take it. I have some real life issues coming up soon that will severly hender my posing.

That is final.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2010)

What do you mean by 'soak the damage'?  If you just mean that they have so many hit points that the damage done to them is inconsequential then I understand.  If you mean they have DR and no damage is actually done to them, I get that, too.  If you mean something else then I would like to understand.  Whichever way, I could use a little clarification on what you mean.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought of that while typing...

what I meant was they are tough enough that claws/bolts hit them and don't kill them immediately.  Normal people (like me) would bleed like the sissy's we are when that stuff happens.  These guys are horse-sized and buff.  They are bleeding.

Does that help?

also: perfect question for the IC thread, in Spoilers.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 24, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Does that help?
> 
> also: perfect question for the IC thread, in Spoilers.




Yes, helps a lot.  I wasn't sure if you wanted to put that sort of thing into the IC even with spoilers.  Some DM's don't mind it, some prefer all OOC questions to stay out of the IC.  To be on the safe side I posted it here.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 24, 2010)

How far away from Renya is a) the wolf which attacked her, and b) the one attacking Ragnor?


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 25, 2010)

*"Reaver" Kain Maddox – Male Half-Orc Oracle, 6*
*CR* 6; Unaligned *Medium Humanoid*; *HD* 6d8
*HP* 48 (36+12); *Init* +4; *Spd* 30'
*Deity*: Gorum

*AC* 20, *Touch* 13, *Flat-Footed* 17
*Spiked scale armor, spiked heavy steel shield*

*Base Atk* +4; *CMB *+7*, CMD *+10
*Melee* +7 battleaxe (1d8+3, 20/x3)
*Melee +*7 heavy spiked shield (1d6+3, 20/x2)
*Melee* +7 sickle (1d6+3, 20/x2)
*Ranged *+7 longbow (1d8, 20/x3)

*Abilities*: Str 17, Dex 16, Con 14 (13 +1 4th), Int 11, Wis 15 (13 +2 half-orc), Cha 16

*Saves* Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +7

  [sblock=Half-Orc Traits]


*+2 to One Ability Score:* Half-orc characters get a +2 bonus to one      ability score of their choice (Wisdom) at creation to represent their      varied nature.
*Medium:*      Half-orcs are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to      their size.
*Normal Speed:* Half-orcs have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Darkvision:* Half-orcs can see in the dark up to 60 feet. See Vision      and Light.
*Intimidating: *Half-orcs receive a +2 racial bonus on Intimidate skill      checks due to their fearsome nature.
*Orc Blood:*      Half-orcs count as both humans and orcs for any effect related to race.
*Orc Ferocity:* Once per day, when a half-orc is brought below 0 hit points but      not killed, he can fight on for one more round as if disabled. At the end      of his next turn, unless brought to above 0 hit points, he immediately      falls unconscious and begins dying.
*Weapon Familiarity:* Half-orcs are proficient with greataxes and      falchions and treat any weapon with the word “orc” in its name as a      martial weapon.
*Languages: *Half-orcs begin play speaking Common and Orc. Half-orcs with high      Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Abyssal, Draconic,      Giant, Gnoll, and Goblin.
[/sblock]  *Skills (9 ranks in each): *Intimidate +14, Perception +11, Profession (Cook) +11, Sense Motive +11

*Feats: *Two-Weapon Fighting, Improved Shield Bash, Double Slice

*Languages* Common, Orc

*Class Features: *Focus (Battle), Oracle’s Curse (Haunted), Focus Spells, Revelations
*
Haunted: *Malevolent spirits follow you wherever you go, causing  minor mishaps and strange occurrences (such as unexpected breezes, small  objects moving on their own, and faint noises). Retrieving any stored  item from your gear requires a move action, unless it would normally  take longer. Any item you drop lands 10 feet away from you in a random  direction. Add mage hand and ghost sound to your list of spells known.  At 5th level, add levitate and minor image to your list of spells known.  At 10th level, add telekinesis to your list of spells known. At 15th  level, add reverse gravity to your list of spells known.

*Skill at Arms (Ex): *You gain proficiency in all martial weapons, medium armor, and heavy armor.

*War Sight (Su): *Whenever you roll for initiative, you can roll twice and take either result. At 7th level, you can always act in the surprise round, but if you fail to notice the ambush, you act last, regardless of your initiative result (you act in the normal order in following rounds). At 11th level, you can roll for initiative three times and take any one of the results.

*Battlecry (Ex): *As a standard action, you can unleash an inspiring battlecry. All allies within 100 feet that hear your cry gain a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, and saving throws for a number of rounds equal to your Charisma modifier (+3). At 10th level, this bonus increases to +2. You can use this ability once per day, plus one additional time per day at 5th level and for every five levels thereafter.

*Oracle Spells Known* – 7/6/4/1
*Oracle Spells/Day* – u/6/6/4

**Cantrips (DC 14) *– create water, detect magic, ghost sound (curse), light, mage hand (curse), mending, purify food and drink, read magic, resistance
**1st Level (DC 15) – *bless, cure light wounds, endure elements, magic weapon, protection from evil, shield of faith
**2nd Level (DC 16)* – augury, bear’s endurance, cure moderate wounds, levitate (curse), minor image (curse), resist energy
**3rd Level (DC 17)* – cure serious wounds, enlarge person (focus)

*Possessions*: spiked scale mail, heavy steel spiked shield, battleaxe, sickle, greatsword, longbow, arrows (20); backpack, bedroll, winter blanket, small steel mirror, sacks (3), water skin, trail rations (1 week).


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 25, 2010)

grufflehead said:


> How far away from Renya is a) the wolf which attacked her, and b) the one attacking Ragnor?




OK, it's the weekend, people are away so no harm - yet. But this has the potential to slow the game up so I have a concern that needs addressing now.

*Disclaimer: this is not a criticism. More a 'I should have asked, maybe you should have specified, let's sort this out now' sort of thing.*

Are you planning on using a map at any point? I didn't in my own pbp (but then it never ran long enough to get to a combat. I've been in a couple of games that didn't use them and managed reasonably well with abstract descriptions - GlassEye and I's only previous game together was one and I didn't find it to be a problem. But the majority have. Pre-written adventures often come with them so they can easily be uploaded somewhere, otherwise it requires time, effort (and software) to do them which I realise is all more load on the GM.

Why am I asking? Because, and it has really only just hit home now we're in this situation, I have created a character for whom pretty precise representation of terrain is very important to the mechanical aspects (not intentionally, but it's has come out like that). 3.5 is one of the more 'tactical' game systems what with flanking, attacks of opportunity for moving etc etc. 

You've already addressed issues raised by GlassEye surrounding descriptive text in you IC posts regarding effects of damage. If you can accommodate the type of actions that my character is likely to do then I'm happy that an abstraction is never *quite* going to be as much in my favour as an actual, definitive map with no room for queries. I'm fine with that, honestly. But I'd appreciate your thoughts on it now. We're early enough in the game that I would actually prefer to change my character now and be happy it fits better than have it rumble on and cause problems further down the line.

Of the feats Renya has, even before she's had a chance to act, her Combat Reflexes have been ignored; and her Stand Still feat, for which I couldn't have written a better opening combat to use, has also been rendered impotent. If maps are not planned, then her Whirlwind Attack (pretty much the entire point of the build) is going to be severely restricted, and her Spring Attack and Mobility are of considerable less tactical benefit. That's about half her feats, which makes her, in comparison with Sir Angus, Sindri's Eidolon, and our new Oracle, pretty much a waste of time as a melee fighter. I'd imagine Julius will also be asking questions as he'll be looking to sneak attack things at every opportunity, for which he's going to need flanking.

I can't see any other characters for whom this is likely to be such a big thing, so would it make your life easier if I changed now? I can very easily retool as a missile specialist instead with a simple swap of a couple of stats, and changing my feat selection and a bit of equipment. I'd be perfectly happy to make that change although we might run into a small niche protection issue with Julius if he feels I'm going to steal his thunder?

Can you give me your thoughts on this please?


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 25, 2010)

@grufflehead:  I might be losing it, but I thought I saw a suit of Full Plate on your Fighter/Monk.  I believe a Monk can't perform any of her special abilities while wearing armor, and thus loses any benefits of her bonus feats if she's strapping on a tin can.

[Edit] Ok, not ALL of them, but:

_When wearing armor, using a shield, or carrying a medium  or heavy load, a monk loses his AC bonus, as well as his fast movement and flurry of  blows abilities._

_Evasion can be used only if a monk is wearing light armor  or no armor_

To me, Whirlwind Attack is pretty, but situational at best, even if we had a battle map.  In the Good Ol' Days of 2e, the DM (usually me) would simply pair up 1-3 opponents per PC and have them slog it out regardless of tactical considerations, and it is this tactic which I suggest to fireinthedust.  I see the cause for your concern.

It's true - I designed my Oracle to be a battle-monger, albeit a simple one.  Your monk build is by no means wasted, especially if you plan on using that Glaive.  It's a shame you can't FoB with it, but there may be a feat somewhere that will allow you to do so.  A polearm fighter can be very fun and stylish, although the whole reach annoyance can be... well... annoying.  Good thing you're also a Monk and can punch/kick people to death.  It's a good schtick when you factor in Combat Reflexes.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 25, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> @grufflehead:  I might be losing it, but I thought I saw a suit of Full Plate on your Fighter/Monk.  I believe a Monk can't perform any of her special abilities while wearing armor, and thus loses any benefits of her bonus feats if she's strapping on a tin can.




Incorrect.



Herobizkit said:


> [Edit] Ok, not ALL of them, but:
> 
> _When wearing armor, using a shield, or carrying a medium  or heavy load, a monk loses his AC bonus, as well as his fast movement and flurry of  blows abilities.
> _
> _Evasion can be used only if a monk is wearing light armor  or no armor_




In order:

- she's not a high enough level monk to get an AC bonus. As far as losing her *Wisdom* bonus to AC, then yes, you are correct. However, her WIS bonus is +4, her armour bonus is +9 - what would you rather have? And if we happen to get caught in the middle of the night with no stuff, she'll have a better AC than most other people. Win, win in my book.

- not high enough level of monk to get a movement bonus so no loss at all

- flurry of blows is a small loss, admittedly, as in Pathfinder it is no longer 'flurry of misses'. I'm still happy with 1D10+4 vs D6+3 twice, and the comment about getting caught without stuff apllies again.

- evasion also a minor miss, but as I have a better REF save than most of the other PCs, only one of whom does have Evasion, I'm not losing any sleep over it.


So, I'm going to propose a change to Renya while the game is young. In the melee line we have Sir Angus, the Eidolon, our new Oracle + any number of summoned beasties from Sindri. I'm also assuming Julius is going to quickly come to the conclusion that if he wants to be doing anything other than skulking in the shadows, he'll be getting in where the action is PDQ. So hack power, we are not short of...

So I propose to rebuild Renya to a ranged specialist. Fills a niche we don't have, and all I need to know is 'is it less than 30' away?' most of the time, so the whole map isssue goes away for me. If I go Ranger 1, Fighter 5, I'll be able to have most of the same skills and feats as before, so can still perform the same party roles out of combat; she would just need a bit of tweaking of stats and select a couple of different feats.

Acceptable to you, FitD (and the other players)?


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2010)

I have no issues with your proposed change, Grufflehead, as long as you are happy with it and FitD doesn't mind.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 25, 2010)

good questions, all.

Okay, so here is what I was thinking: normally I don't map.  If you've got feats that affect AoO, tell me while we're playing.

I'd really like a map program, actually.  I don't know a good one, and I'd have to learn it.  Tactical/squares is how I think as a gamer, so I'd like to use that in pbp.  It's in the rules, and that's part of this lovely experiment/story of ours.

suggestions for a map?


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 25, 2010)

Can't help with a mapping program I'm afraid - well not for this one. I was looking again at DungeonCrafter last night, but it is really only for 'dungeons' and buildings as far as I know. Free, but there's obviously the learning curve.

Dungeon Crafter 3

Honestly, I'm very happy to go no map. Your descriptions in the IC thread are very good, so a little bit of abstraction doesn't bother me. On the AoO's, all our PCs are posted, so I'll be diplomatic and say we're both at fault for not knowing how the game was going to work 

I'm serious about that rebuild though - happy for me to go and tweak as it means we can keep the game moving? If you get up to speed with a mapping program later, then I don't lose anything from having a map at that point.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 26, 2010)

okaaaay, back again.  

Just to clarify, while I'm here, and while we're waiting for the map-stuff to kick in, I imagine the camp thus:  the Fire is in the middle, with the Mule and then the Wagon directly South of it.  The Group is within a ten-foot radius of the fire, and I imagine Angus and Jack are opposite the fire from the mules.  The Scholar is currently close to the mules, and I imagine our iron-clad monk is between him and the wolves.  I don't have a firm picture of exactly where the others are, but somewhere around that area rather than nearby Jack and Angus.

    The Wolves are coming at the fire from four directions at once.  If the fire is the middle, and the Wagon is the bottom, the Wolves are positioned like an X centered on the fire.  So we're talking North West, N East, South West, S East.  Currently they've charged/pounced on various people.

Realistically speaking, if Renya has AoO-producing feats, at least one of them should get one on it.  However, even if this were table-top I wouldn't keep her feats in my head unless I'd planned an encounter around it (so she could, hopefully, use said feat to her heart's content).

Does that help for now?


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 26, 2010)

Fine. We could go back and forward about this for a while but it's only holding things up for everyone else. Should be in bed by now but I'll post my turn so you can move the game on.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 26, 2010)

Does Sir Angus have his horse? If not, I'll adjust my equipment list accordingly. If he does, I imagine its by the wagon with the mule.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 26, 2010)

If my character is approved, I have no issues either showing up "late" (ie off scouting, taking a leak, whatever) or being last in the combat round.  I'll chip in for the wagon/mule deal-io as well.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 26, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> If my character is approved, I have no issues either showing up "late" (ie off scouting, taking a leak, whatever) or being last in the combat round.  I'll chip in for the wagon/mule deal-io as well.




Ragnor purchased the mules and wagon plus 200 man/days of food out of his own funds.  No worries.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, and Grufflehead you missed your attack of oppurtunity the wolf would have triggered.


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 26, 2010)

Ghostcat:  no horses.  Only the mule.  Buy a horse later.

Grufflehead:  worry about the new sheet later.   
        Also, I'm trying to figure out the program and I can't see how to do two things:  1) put the grid on top so I can count the squares,  and 2) put items on the grid.  I want to represent characters as well as objects; I've seen it done before.  Maybe I'll put out an all-call...

     Also: full plate is fine.  Keep in mind that you won't be able to use evasion in some armor types (ie: plate).  And, if you're not planning on going back to Monk, your flurry of blows BAB is based on your Monk level, which I believe is about +2?   

EDIT:  ah, re-read your post.  Okay, let's keep Renya the way she is.  I'll work on the maps (wanted to for a while now) for the AoOs.  Ranged we've already got Ragnor, and theoreticaly the Oracle.  If that's who you'd like to play, that's different.  Is it?

After this, no more character changes.  You're in or you're out, so speak now or forever hold your peace.[/edit]

Horse/Mule:  No, everyone's pitching in for the mule and wagon.  10gp each, if you want in.

Hero:  You're fine, as far as I can tell.  You're in the back of the wagon, and can act last in initiative from this round on.  You've just woken up to the sound of the wolves and spellcasting (different from the haunting sounds of the spirits persecuting you)


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 26, 2010)

Then I need to change my sheet.  I purchased 2 horses a wagon and 200 man/days of food.  Looks like I'm carrying a lot of gold.


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 26, 2010)

*Confused? You soon will be...*



fireinthedust said:


> Snipped a load of stuff that made my brain hurt!




That post was like the distilled essence of chaos, in text form  However, I *think* I get the gist as it applies to me, so... if this is the chance to change, then let's do it. Ragnor and the Oracle (and Julius for that matter) are not what I would class as 'ranged fighters'. As per previous post, with the addition of said Oracle we have a mulitude of ways of chopping, hacking, slicing and generally rending anything foolish enough to get within swinging range. Anything less up close and personal, not so much.

Rather than change the previously posted sheet, I'll re-post it in the thread once I've had dinner and made the requisite changes. 

To keep the flow moving I suggest you put the Oracle in Renya's place on the 'map' and assume it is he who has just done the damage to that wolf. Put Renya behind him in the initiative order and assume that my entire turn involves getting into position - it's back to the the top and the start of the new round.


EDIT: and here's Renya Mk II

[sblock=Renya]

```
Name: Renya                        Age: 22
 Class: Ranger 1/Fighter 5        Height: 5'7"
  Race: Human                     Weight: 135#
  Size: M                           Hair: Red
Gender: Female                      Eyes: Green
 Align: CG                          Skin: Pale

Str: 15/+2         Level: 6           XP: 15000 
Dex: 18/+4           BAB: +6/+1       HP: 52
Con: 15/+2           CMB: +8         ACP: -3
Int: 16/+3           CMD: 22          DR: -
Wis: 16/+3         Speed: 30          SR: -
Cha: 10/            Init: +4    Spell DC: N/A


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:              8     6     2           
 Ref:              7     3     4           
Will:              6     1     3           +2 (feat), +1 vs fear 


        AC:   Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Dodge  CExp   Touch   Flatfooted   Special
  Armoured:     18          +4      0     +4   0      0     0     0     0       14        14       


                      
Weapon:                     Attack      Damage    Critical    Special
Composite Long Bow          +12/+7       D8+5      20/x3      +1 to hit/damage within 30', +2 to hit/damage vs humans
Rapid Shot                +10/+10/+5     D8+5      20/x3      +1 to hit/damage within 30', +2 to hit/damage vs humans
Deadly Aim                  +10/+5       D8+9      20/x3      +1 to hit/damage within 30', +2 to hit/damage vs humans
Rapid Shot + Deadly Aim    +8/+8/+3      D8+9      20/x3      +1 to hit/damage within 30', +2 to hit/damage vs humans
Knife                         +8         D4+2     19-20/x2    +2 to hit and damage vs humans


Languages: 

Common, Skald, Sign Language*

Racial Abilities:

+1 skill point per level
Bonus feat   

Class Abilities:

Favoured Enemy (humans)
Tracking - +1 on Survival checks to follow tracks
Wild Empathy - CHA check to influence non-domestic animals
Armour Training I (+1 max DEX, -1 ACP)
Bravery
Weapong Training I (bows)
   

Feats:
Iron Will
Deadly Aim
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Weapon Focus (Long bow)
Weapon Specialisation (Long bow)
  
    
Skill Points: 45  (6+3/Lvl + 2+3+1/Lvl x5 +6)

Skills                       Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics                     +9      6              4     -1 ACP
Appraise               
Bluff ^                 
Climb *                      +6(+8)    1       3      3     (+2 with Climber's kit), -1 ACP
Craft (Fletcher) *             +7      1       3      3
Diplomacy                      
Disable Device          
Disguise                   
Escape Artist             
Fly          
Handle Animal *                +9      6       3    
Heal *                       +12(14)   6       3      3     (+2 with Healer's kit) 
Intimidate *                
Knowledge (Arcana)      
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) *     +7     1       3      3
Knowledge (Engineering) *       +7     1       3      3
Knowledge (Geography) *         +7     1       3      3
Knowledge (History)       
Knowledge (Local) ^  
Knowledge (Nature) *            +7     1       3      3
Knowledge (Nobility) 
Knowledge (Planes)
Knowledge (Religion)          
Linguistics                    
Perception * ^                 +12     6       3      3
Perform     
Profession (Teamstress) *       +7     1       3      3
Ride*                           +8     1       3      4
Sense Motive ^                                       
Sleight of Hand   
Spellcraft *        
Stealth *                      +12     6       3      4     -1 ACP
Survival * ^                   +12     6       3      3     +1 on Track rolls
Swim *                          +6     1       3      3     -1 ACP
Use Magic Device
                  

*Class skills
^ +2 vs humans


Money
PP:        GP: 100     SP:       CP:   



Equipment                            Cost    Weight
Chain Shirt                           100      25
Composite Long Bow                    300       3
Arrows (200)                           10      30
Quivers (3)                             3       3
Fletching tools                         5       5
Waterskin                               1       4
Backpack                                2       2
Hooded Lantern                          7       2 
Oil (1 flask)                           1       1 
Flint and steel                         1      -- 
Rope (hemp) 200'                       40      20 
Belt Pouch (2)                          2       1 
Explorer's outfit                      10       8
10 torches                             .1      10
Bedroll                                .1       5
Blanket                                .5       3
Whistle                                 1      --
Healer's Kit                           50       1
Climber's Kit                          80       5
Knife                                   2       1
Carpentry tools                         5       5
Chalk                                0.01       0 
Charcoal                             0.01       0  
Paper (20 sheets)                       8       0 
Parchment (10 sheets)                   2       0 
Sewing Needle                         0.5       0  
Ball of thread                        0.5       0  
Vial of Holy Water                     25       0 
Salt (1 pound)                          5       1  
Trail rations (6 days)                  3       6
Sack (2)                              0.2       1

                               Total Weight:  146lb
                             Carried weight:   40lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy 
Max Weight:  66     133      200
```
[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 27, 2010)

Bah!  The essence of Chaos is nonexistence; ergo, it'd be me not posting! 


Seriously, though, I just don't want people changing characters over and over again.  I'm fine with her the way she is, but looking at your Ranger version, that's good also.  Basically: if you're happy, that's great.  And great sheet, btw!

    Our Oracle is on the wagon.  Renya is still where she is, just to keep things simple.  
    Staying back and shooting arrows is a great reason to be right near the Scholar; otherwise, he'd be in front of you!


Anyone else want to do-over?  Last chance before we get going.


Horses:  basically, you guys may have horses *somewhere*, and you will be able to get them in a bit, but not right now.  I had written a pot at work where you lot may have horses, but lost them in a bet against some miscreant dwarven merchants.  The post got eaten by the internet (for whatever nebulous purpose, I dunno [/paranoia]), tho, so there's the short version for you.

Rangerjohn:  you have the food still, but that's in the wagon.  

The reason is that I want to start with an easy scenario, and having horses at the start complicates things.  I'll work them in soon enough, if we can get through this one fight!

Also: thanks all of you for sticking with this as we get off to a start.  I'll do my best to make it worth your while!


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 27, 2010)

*Characters in Signature*

How is it done, FitD?  It won't allow me to do so, says I have to many lines.

Even though I spoiler blocked it.  Also updated sheet, no horses or wagon.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd like to do over my character for the equipment aspect, is poison use considered evil (Guessing so, just wanted to ask and make sure)


----------



## grufflehead (Apr 27, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Seriously, though, I just don't want people changing characters over and over again.  I'm fine with her the way she is, but looking at your Ranger version, that's good also.  Basically: if you're happy, that's great.  And great sheet, btw!




Yep, skills and misc stuff like HP and saves are virtually the same but now I feel I can do something nobody else can so I think it benefits the party.

The sheet is lifted from one down by a friend of mine who runs another pbp on ENWorld. If anyone else has trouble, format your sheet in another application, then put it in the [ code ][/ code ] tags and it shoud stay lined up! 




fireinthedust said:


> Also: thanks all of you for sticking with this as we get off to a start.  I'll do my best to make it worth your while!




As a group we've put more effort into the game set up than almost all the other pbps I've played and I think we'll reap the benefits once everyone makes any last tweaks. Thanks for letting us finesse things a bit FitD


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 28, 2010)

If you have access to photoshop, I found that very easy to do my outdoor maps in. I would find a background that I liked that showed a perspective from high up. Then I would turn on the grid and adjust it to my liking. After that I would visit the WotC Miniatures gallery where they have images of every single mini they released. Right click and save the image, use the masking wand to select all the backgrounds, invert the mask, then save the image as a transparent ".GIF". I could then copy and paste it onto my map background. Because photoshop uses layers, each time I paste it becomes a new layer I can move around the map. This means that if I save my project I can come back later, select the right layer, and move that character around the map without having to start from scratch. Once you have the map you want, take a screen shot and crop out everything but the map, save it, and post it. 

Here is an example and another one from one of my games.

It sounds like a lot of work, but after I puzzled it out I got to liking it.

Edit: Ohh, and if I go waaay back, I can find this gem of a map... ; )


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 30, 2010)

Despite his size, Jack does not have reach and therefore, no AoO.  Sindri doesn't either.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the xp Leif.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 1, 2010)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I'd like to do over my character for the equipment aspect, is poison use considered evil (Guessing so, just wanted to ask and make sure)





Yes. Well, depends. If you have a knockout poison, that's fine. You have a death attack, so I don't see the point: free mechanic for death, no poison needed.

technically, for you and me, killing someone is evil. It might have benefits, but it's generally frowned upon nonetheless.  That said, it's still a part of D&D (*or seems to be)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 1, 2010)

OK

would it be possible that my character would have access to drow KO poison?
I see that as more of a rarity in the surface world. It's your call.

If someone makes their fortitude save or I screw up somehow, I could use the poison to take them out anyway, Also, and I'll put this in the updated version, the Death Attack can paralyze if I want it to.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 1, 2010)

Updated Julius

[sblock=Sheet]Rogue 5/Assassin 1

HP: 39
AC: 16/17 (Dodge) (10+ 4 Dexterity+ 2 Leather +1 Dodge)


STR: 16
DEX: 19
CON: 13
INT: 16
WIS: 11
CHA: 13

Attacks: 
Composite Shortbow: +8 (1d6+3)
2 Daggers: +4/+4 (1d4+3/1d4+1)
Dagger (Thrown): +8 (1d4+3)
Longsword: +2 (1d8+3)
Sneak Attack +4d6 when flanked or otherwise flat-footed

Death Attack: If an assassin studies his victim for 3 rounds and then makes a sneak attack with a melee weapon that successfully deals damage, the sneak attack has the additional effect of possibly either paralyzing or killing the target (assassin's choice). Studying the victim is a standard action. The death attack fails if the target detects the assassin or recognizes the assassin as an enemy (although the attack might still be a sneak attack if the target is denied his Dexterity bonus to his Armor Class or is flanked). If the victim of such a death attack fails a Fortitude save (DC 10 + the assassin's class level + the assassin's Int modifier) against the kill effect, she dies. If the saving throw fails against the paralysis effect, the victim is rendered helpless and unable to act for 1d6 rounds plus 1 round per level of the assassin. If the victim's saving throw succeeds, the attack is just a normal sneak attack. Once the assassin has completed the 3 rounds of study, he must make the death attack within the next 3 rounds.
If a death attack is attempted and fails (the victim makes her save) or if the assassin does not launch the attack within 3 rounds of completing the study, 3 new rounds of study are required before he can attempt another death attack.


Skills: Acrobatics +14 (6 ranks), Appraise +12 (6 ranks), Bluff +10 (6), Climb +12 (6), Disable Device +14 (6), Disguise +10 (6), Intimidate +10 (6), Perception +10 (6), Stealth +14 (6), Diplomacy +8 (4)

Feats: Two-Weapon Fighting, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Dodge

Rogue Talents: Fast Stealth, Rogue Crawl

Equipment: 3 bottles of oil, 6 torches, flint and steel, thieves tools, 2 daggers, shortbow, backpack, bedroll, leather armor, 10 doses of KO Poison (75gp each)


KO Poison: Type: Injury, Onset: Instant, Frequency: 1/Min for 2 mins, Effect: Unconscious for 1 min/2d4 Hours, 1 save (DC 13)[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (May 1, 2010)

*Signatures*

FitD how do you get mult-line signatures?


----------



## fireinthedust (May 2, 2010)

Drow:  Campaign setting has rumors of evil drow.  The Second Darkness path, I believe, has them in their first real appearance, if I'm correct, and they're not exactly the same as normal drow per se.  Basically, that there are drow isn't a widely known fact, I believe.  

so no.  However, if you wanted a mechanically similar poison, that's fine.  Lower the DC to an acceptable level, obviously, like 12 or 13.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 2, 2010)

OK, I edited my sheet to include it, do we not have an RG or did I miss it?


----------



## fireinthedust (May 8, 2010)

RG?

@Everyone:  are you lot still going to try out Living Pathfinder?  We have the Social Group up, and I think everyone's there, but I seem to be one of, like, two people responding to comments.

I've always wanted to get a Living forum started.  I put down some good stuff that I'd really like to develop as my own setting (ie: carved open my stomach and exposed some of my favourite entrails), but if no one's going to use it I'll just keep working on it on my own, y'know?

Maybe it's exam time and I'm being insensitive(?), and I just don't know it; if so, I apologise; and good luck to all of you!   And, yes, I can post more for *this* game.  oh well.


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2010)

RG = Rogues Gallery.

Well, you know I'm all in for the Living Pathfinder stuff.  Sounds like you've really got the LPF bug.   Me, too.  I just wish I had more time (maybe if I quit work, lol).  I'll be posting more in LPF but I've gotta get ready for my face-to-face game that meets tomorrow.

I'm also up for continuing with this game.


----------



## fireinthedust (May 8, 2010)

oh, absolutely.  I like to have a game I'm DMing, and one I'm playing in.  Right now I'm not playing in anything!  (hack, wheeze, cough cough, twitch)


----------



## rangerjohn (May 8, 2010)

Will check out the LPF.


----------



## ghostcat (May 10, 2010)

*Marching Order*

Supposedly, we have been travelling together for quite some time. So I assume that we have already worked out a marching order IC. We just need to do it OOC.

Angus will take the van, unless anyone has any objections.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (May 10, 2010)

Julius will take the back row


----------



## fireinthedust (May 10, 2010)

Van in single file, right?  What about in a 10-foot corridor?  Who'd be up front with you?


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2010)

Sindri should probably be in the middle somewhere not that he would be wise enough to recognize that.  Jack will go where told.  Other than that, you all can place them wherever you wish in the lineup.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 10, 2010)

*Marching Order*

I will be behind Angus, to be able to bring my touch range spells into effect.  Also as a matter of course, Ragnor will cast mage armor upon himself as part of his mornig ritual.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (May 10, 2010)

Keepiru will stick next to the scholar since it's his job to keep him alive.


----------



## grufflehead (May 10, 2010)

I guess Renya is one of the more mobile PCs so outside she'll pretty much move around so she can get the best overview of the terrain; sometimes take point ahead, sometimes lag behind in case we are being trailed.

If we are in a more confined area. She'll keep to the back beside Julius and watch our 6.


----------



## Herobizkit (May 11, 2010)

Kain will take front position if no one objects.


----------



## ghostcat (May 11, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> Van in single file, right?  What about in a 10-foot corridor?  Who'd be up front with you?




I suggest we just double up without changing order.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 12, 2010)

fyi, banged up my elbow biking (or rather falling off my bike) & can only type w/1 hand so my posting will be light for 1-2 weeks.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2010)

Where are we in the combat?  Have we gone through a full round yet?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 20, 2010)

sorry, just had to fix something.  post in process.


----------

